#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-14
<phillw> if anyone handy, please check an alternate image whilst the desktop ones re-build... we are looking for the end of bug 1488660
<ubot93> bug 1488660 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Intermittent bug with additional applets appearing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488660
<phillw> wxl: i've just done an install with today's iso build and still see bug 1488660
<ubot93> bug 1488660 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Intermittent bug with additional applets appearing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1488660
<wxl> well just reply to the bug and it will have to be
<phillw> wxl: what is CLI to list version numbers of all lx stuff ?
<wxl> phillw: well i think each individual component has its own version but usually -v will do it :)
<phillw> wxl: save hunting, I did this for the boss :) http://phillw.net/lubuntu.txt
<phillw> he wanted a list of what versions i have of all the lx stuff
<wxl> ah
<phillw> He's a good boss and that was his 1st request once i said i could still see the issue.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-15
<wxl> looks like the eta for final milestone testing images are tomorrow everyone
<wxl> s/are/is/
<wxl> that message is for you, tsimonq2, so you don't have to keep pinging me. if you have any other questions about the status of images, check the tracker
<redwolf> wxl, rc?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> we don't call it rc anymore, so… XD
<redwolf> back in my there were Release Candidates!
<wxl> get over it
<redwolf> :'(
<phillw> wxl: someone had better tell adam conrad... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule clearly says Release Candidate :P
<wxl> heheheh phillw i don't really give a crap what they call it as long as we're all on the same page XD
#lubuntu-devel 2015-10-17
<ianorlin> I see bug 1468854 as fixed on my machine so tag it fix released
<ubot93> bug 1468854 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin doesn't use themes" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1468854
<ianorlin> oh wow it is fix released now
<ianorlin> had to leave after the message on bug
<phillw> ianorlin: we've been quickly closing bugs and striking them off the lubuntu release notes :)
<phillw> Today's daily images are available for testing :)
<redwolf> yay!
<phillw> wxl: any news as to what happened to 'early Saturday' for the RC's ?
<tsimonq2> phillw: he says 01:16:38 PM < wxl> [2b->27] @tsimonq2 blog will come when the announcements of nominees comes. RC comes when the release team decides it comes. out of my  hands.
<tsimonq2> phillw: so he has done all he can do right now
<tsimonq2> wxl: so are the ISOs ready to download?
<ianorlin> if bug 1460192 is now cleared up for others should it be closed it works for me but I want to make sure it is gone with others.
<ubot93> bug 1460192 in lxappearance (Ubuntu) "new themes in lxappareance does not apply until after login and logout." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460192
<ianorlin> and remove it from the release notes if it was in there
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-17
<elliot007> hey I got stuck while installing lubuntu both in physical machine and virtualbox
<elliot007> http://imgur.com/a/oQmFi
<wxl> redwolf: time to get working on the Lenny Zapus
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> lubuntu.me now under canonical's registrar! https://www.gandi.net/whois/details?search=lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> wxl: And SOMEONE isn't happy about it.
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Aren't you thinking of another domain there?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: If you saw the comment that I'm talking about, technically yes.
<krytarik> Ah, more "fun" stuff from phillw, I see..
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Yeah, that.
<wxl> surprise, surprise, surprise
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-19
<tsimonq2> wxl: Accepted a bunch of stuff from lubuntu-devel-notifications
<tsimonq2> wxl: So you now have a good amount of email. :P
<wxl> noticed
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll try to keep on top of it in the future. Sorry.
<wxl> tsimonq2: np. i knew you would
<wxl> tsimonq2: when are we going to "officially" release it?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I need to talk to release team to have it signed up for the release-related emails, don't you think?
<tsimonq2> wxl: And I should also find a way to subscribe it to lubuntu-bugs
<lynorian> tsimonq2, is this about an LXQt based image
<tsimonq2> wxl: lubuntu-packages-team, sorry
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Hm?
<lynorian> what you are talking to wxl about I just joined less than 10 minutes ago
<tsimonq2> lynorian: The lubuntu-devel-notifications list
<tsimonq2> wxl: Speaking of that...
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have to compile a custom Qt with those packages and I plan to work with Mirv on that.
<tsimonq2> wxl: You know who Mirv is, right?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i guess that would be an additional thing that would be good, yes (release-related emails)
<wxl> tsimonq2: and no
 * lynorian does not know who mirv is either
<tsimonq2> wxl, lynorian: Mirv is the Canonical employee who does the Qt work in Ubuntu.
<tsimonq2> wxl, lynorian: https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki
<lynorian> wow there are questions on askubuntu with lxqt tags
<wxl> :)
<lynorian> just answered one
<wxl> good job :)
 * tsimonq2 cringes at all the people using the Lubuntu Development PPA
<wxl> you mean for lxqt
<wxl> for lxde it's fine
<lynorian> I used that long ago before packages where in repos
<wxl> yeah a long time ago it was doable
<wxl> 1550 < GitHub:#lxde> [lxqt-build-tools] agaida pushed 1 new commit to 32-64-bitness-warning:
<wxl> ^^^ that's none of your bitness XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes, correct.
<tsimonq2> XD wxl
<tsimonq2> Please mention that the binary packages are arch-dependend right now. CMake adds a architecture check here:
<tsimonq2> bah
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-20
<yeh_0x0h> h-hey guys.
<yeh_0x0h> I have a burning question, that I couldn't find the answer for online.
<yeh_0x0h> Does Lubuntu contain propietary blobs/software by default?
<yeh_0x0h> Is it as bad as Ubuntu when it comes down to propietary v.s. non-propietary sofware?
<joedoe47_> Yeah_0x0h from what I understand it has the same kernel on Ubuntu so it can load proprietary blobs for some hardware like GPUs and such but it tries to load the FOSS version by default.
<joedoe47_> If you want a full libre Foss version of Ubuntu trisquel has some mods where it won't load any proprietary blobs. Like you have to manually install them.
<tsimonq2> wxl: So Mirv says he's really busy, so I'm hoping to talk to upstream and see if I can get some help backporting those patches.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Plus, ZESTY ARCHIVE IS OPEN! :D :D :D
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing Zesty Zapus | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
<wxl> yup
<wxl> of course we're not testing zesty yet
<wxl> nothing on the tracker
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu | Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | Now Testing Zesty Zapus (no images *yet*) | Upcoming: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseSchedules
<lynorian> yeah
<lynorian> do we need more lxqt manaul tests if want something useful
<wxl> well we need a reliable consistent way to install
<wxl> and then we can have an image
<wxl> and then we'll need those
<wxl> and of course we need to decide on the apps
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just popped in #qt and stated the issue.
<tsimonq2> I *tried* to backport the patches, to no avail.
<wxl> hardinfo sru seems happy
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thank cyphermox. ;)
 * tsimonq2 *thinks*
<tsimonq2> Ah yes, I think so. :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-21
<cyphermox> what what now?
<cyphermox> oh, hardinfo
<cyphermox> good :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I've been talking to upstream Qt.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Those patches don't cleanly apply to 5.6.1 and "nobody but the patch author would backport 200+ LOC to an LTS" which I can understand, but apparently they apply cleanly to 5.7.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Qt 5.7.1 will be released soon, and then I'll work with Mirv to get those patches in there, while solving issues and getting it ready for the development release.
<tsimonq2> wxl: A temporary solution for now would be for me to get Qt 5.7.0 in a PPA with those patches applied, build all of LXQt against that Qt, get it all ready to go in there, and wait until 5.7.1 gets in the archive so that Julien or someone can copy those packages to the archive.
<tsimonq2> wxl: OR, a second option would be to use the LXQt patches presented in the LXQt issue on GitHub that was an alternative to getting those patches in Qt.
<tsimonq2> wxl: It would require us to upload all new LXQt, and it would be ready quickly, but it would require more maintenance in the long run.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i'd advise talking to julien. probably the former.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, good idea.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oooh, we now have a Debian person looking into it. ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: No promises, but if he can get that backported, that would be AWESOME! :D
#lubuntu-devel 2016-10-23
<FatSpitfire> hi guys :)
<tsimonq2> !info libqtxdg
<ubot93> Package libqtxdg does not exist in zesty
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-16
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> Somebody tell me how i could throw a desktop notification on Lubuntu using a python script
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> I want to create a reminder of a web scraping data on my Lubuntu
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171016)
<muman> hey guys will there be an option to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 LXQt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @muman, No.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once LXQt is more stable and supported more, then yeah
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, What? :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😉
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Today's the day! In 3 hours (at 15 UTC), help us test Lubuntu 17.10 at the testing party! Go here for details: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/ubuntu-17-10-community-iso-testing/458
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Updates for this have been published in all supported releases of Ubuntu and all supported flavors as of an hour ago. Update your systems! https://www.krackattacks.com/
<wxl> tsimonq2: ubuntu-desktop is dropping i386 images for milestones. i think it's time we start making a soft transition to dropping i386 ourselves. i don't think we should stop publishing or testing, but we should start talking to the community and reword things a bit. like instead of "use i386 if you're not sure" try "use i386 only if you need it." you know?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> (Sticker, 302x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_990
<wxl> i think it should be less of an issue for kubuntu, since you're not necessarily designing for low spec machines. honestly, kubuntu is best experienced with all the bells and whistles cranked to 11 XD
<wxl> i'm sure by enterprise she means organization
<wxl> i mean there are still libraries and schools using old spec stuff
<wxl> not really. it's often an issue of money. and resisting change.
<wxl> ^^^
<wxl> yeah i mean jeez if you look at all the xp and older machines out there.. it's kind of frightening
<wxl> makes KRACK look like no big deal XD
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> krack and kde it's two differrent things :p
<wxl> omg
<wxl> i just started blabbing away HERE when i meant to be chatting about in #ubuntu-release
<fishcooker> no worries abt it ... forget about the lubot... keep on, wxl
<fishcooker> how about the crowdfunding for lubuntu... for the community sake
<wxl> what exactly are you thinking about fishcooker ?
<tsimonq2> uhm
<tsimonq2> wxl
<tsimonq2> Ping
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1638420
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1638420 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "LVM install with Lubuntu fails due to missing lvm2 package" [Critical, Triaged]
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 whaaaa?
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: bug 1638420
<ubot93> Bug 1638420 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "LVM install with Lubuntu fails due to missing lvm2 package" [Critical, Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1638420
<wxl[m]> How is that?
<tsimonq2> Is that still a thing?
<lubot> Silenoz was added by: Silenoz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <Silenoz> Welcome :)
<lubot> <Silenoz> *thanks
<wxl[m]> I dunno
<tsimonq2> I'll test l8r
<wxl> @tsimonq2: thx for the matrix ping :)
<lubot> <Silenoz> good evening,
<lubot> I have a problem with the installation in the area of the encryption. Supposedly, he tells me that I have an open / free SWAP, which is supposedly a security risk. Since I am the hard drive however new and since there is nothing to it, I just have my doubt that I under Lubuntu according to my hard disk during the installation appropriate for the operation under an encryption. See my picture
<lubot> <Silenoz> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/Xqub3o7.jpg
<lubot> Silenoz was removed by: Silenoz
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-17
<lubot> <Schyken> @Silenoz, 😢
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @Schyken, let it go
<lubot> * Schyken wipes the tears from my eyes... You will be missed Silenøz!
<lubot> <Schyken> ;)
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @Schyken, He left to return back
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> no worries
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been updated (20171017.1)
<lubot> <Hyuuga_Neji> i know it s time for test Lubuntu 17.10 but... i m reporting from muy Lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS using a PPP conection :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-18
<wxl[m]> So I just learned we don't need a separate Matrix room. As long as a Matrix server federates with matrix.org, #freenode_#lubuntu-devel:matrix.org just works
<wxl[m]> So we should probably fix that, @tsimonq2 and @redwolf:disroot.org
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: JFDI
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Here!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<teward> *bleeps*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: Hey there. Apologies for the delay on getting back to you... In order to reduce overhead, I can get a menu-cache 0-day SRU bug filled out and uploaded tonight. I know you said something about wanting to package it in the GitHub issue upstream, but since the release is tomorrow, this is sort of the last chance otherwise we have to wait a week (normal SRU procedure). ;)
<lubot> If you'd like to do the packaging of course, I'll be at school for the next 4 or 5 hours or so, so feel free (and let me know if you do). Otherwise like I said I can take care of it. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @julienlavergne
<JulienLavergnegi> > If you'd like to do the packaging of course, I'll be at school for the next 4 or 5 hours or so, so feel free (and let me know if you do). Otherwise like I said I can take care of it. :)
<JulienLavergnegi> It was to help the process, so if you want to do it it's fine :-)
<tsimonq2> Ok :)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu amd64 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Upgrade Lubuntu i386 [Artful Final] (20171018) has been added
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you installed Lubuntu 17.10 or do you plan on installing it today? Help us out and let us know it works! More details are available here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-October/001090.html
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-19
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One down, three to go :D
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Two down, two to go :D
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One moar :D
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Final] has been marked as ready
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All done \o/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Lies! 😁
<lubot> <Schyken> ❤️
<lubot> <Schyken> I installed more Lubuntu today than is healthy for any mere mortal 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Artful seems to be released, or will be very shortly here...
<lubot> I have the release announcement drafted, at lunch  in 3 hours I'll finish it up.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might need help publishing the announcements in a few places, the school district has a filter.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise I might do stuff when  I get home then...
<tsimonq2> Happy release day y'all
<tsimonq2> Hmm, I won't get everything done by the time lunch is over.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m], redwolf: If either one of you are inclined, there's one last section in the release announcement that I'd like to include, and what I've typed so far should lead you in the right direction. :)
<tsimonq2> redwolf: I don't have the Twitter password, I just added it to TweetDeck (and there's no way for me to get it from there) so you'll have to ping the 17.10 tweet.
<tsimonq2> So yeah, if you guys wanna finish up the announcement and publish, go right ahead, the only thing you should hold off on is the email, I'll send a GPG signed one when I return home.
<tsimonq2> (because all the other places are just links)
<tsimonq2> And if neither of you get to it, that's fine, just let me know and I'll do it when I get home from school. :)
<tsimonq2> Or at study hall (with whatever I can access using the school WiFi, of course...)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> http://lubuntu.me
<krytarik> Any plans on making that HTTPS-capable btw?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 564x846) https://i.imgur.com/FCPSpKq.jpg
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yes, I'm on it. but as our server isn't fully Canonical's... (yet)
<krytarik> You overlooked on place - "current 17.04 release, Artful  Aardvark" :P
<krytarik> Also, reminder to keep  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu  updated too - or decommision it.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @krytarik, O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @krytarik, Decommission it and point it to Lubuntu.me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or someone :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can do it later
<krytarik> VikingRedwolf: And to be clear, the above snipped is from  http://lubuntu.me/downloads/ - fixit!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it's fixed 😅
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> where are my release notes?!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, They're there.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> URI, please?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> On mobile. Figure it out.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> what mobile?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm usinbg Telegram Desktop! 😜
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I am on mobile...
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> aw, so traditional... 😐
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes#Official_flavours
<acheronuk> but the link is wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_1025.mp4
<acheronuk> that has https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Lubuntu
<acheronuk> but this looks the proper ones? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's how the naming worked for Zesty. Could someone fix the link please?
<acheronuk> no lubuntu-next notes? as there is a dead link in the ubuntu notes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I'm posting on Reddit now...
<acheronuk> fixed for main lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Nope. Please delete the link
<acheronuk> done
<krytarik> acheronuk: I guess the Kubuntu one should move to 'ReleaseNotes/' too. >_>
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Thanks
<acheronuk> krytarik: it could, but not sure if I can be ****ed to change all the links
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> ...now the blog itself...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, You just posted the link to the blog right?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> yup
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> it is lubuntu.net, right?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> *runs*
<wxl> you better run
<lubot> <tsimonq2> .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<redwolf> wxl, can you do distrowatch?
<redwolf> WALTER!!! o___o
<wxl> @redwolf: omg what!!!
<redwolf> hello honey ^^
<wxl> hai :)
<redwolf> I have no idea how to post the announcement on distrowatch :(
<wxl> um
<wxl> i dunno either i don't think
<wxl> btw i'm hot
<redwolf> I already knew that ;)
<wxl> no i mean i just played a series of ping pong games and i'm heated
<wxl> come fan me
<wxl> https://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=contributing#submitheadline
<redwolf> ah :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-20
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Lubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) released! http://lubuntu.me/artful-released/ | http://lubuntu.me | Support: #lubuntu (NOT here) | Offtopic chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | This channel is bridged to Telegram (https://t.me/lubuntudevel) and Matrix (#lubuntu:disroot.org) | This channel is LOGGED: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<lubot> <Schyken> <3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, 🍆
<lubot> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, 💦
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😐
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<lubot> <Schyken> :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Wut
<wxl> huh
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> WALTER! ^^
<wxl> hi wulfie
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Let me kiss you to thank you about the wiki thing ;)
<wxl> i just advised simon
<wxl> he did the work
<wxl> so you have to kiss him
<wxl> ewwwww
<tsimonq2> ewwwww
<tsimonq2> :3
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O______O
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-next/releases/17.10/  Why for empty?
<tsimonq2> Because we didn't release an ISO? :)
<tsimonq2> (for Lubuntu Next, that is)
<Kamilion> ... why is there even an empty folder >.<
<tsimonq2> idk
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Put something there!
<tsimonq2> I can't
<Kamilion> guess I'll grab the last daily then
<tsimonq2> Yep
<acheronuk> I would guess the release team did not turn off the scripts soon enough to stop the folder being auto-created?
 * acheronuk shrugs
<tsimonq2> Go talk to infinity, not me. :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What's a script? o__o
<Kamilion> #!/usr/bin/bash-over-head-with-stick
<Kamilion> exit 0
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> XD
<Kamilion> so what's the plan with -next and LTS?
<Kamilion> sticking with classic for another cycle?
<Kamilion> or is it still 'see what artful breaks' ?
<Kamilion> and what's the codename for 18.04, I need to get my git repo set up to move on from xenial.
<Kamilion> beefy, was it?
<acheronuk> Kamilion: ask <LocutusOfBorg>
<Kamilion> is that a joke or a serious username?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2 know why
<acheronuk> *knows
<Kamilion> is that really someone's username?
<Kamilion> huh, wow.
<acheronuk> Kamilion: I was joking for Simon, but he didn't bite
<acheronuk> but yes, it is a real IRC nick
<Kamilion> i see him in #ubuntu-release; yeah.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: lol
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: I like Bombastic Boi
<tsimonq2> (we don't have one yet)
<Kamilion> ... seriously?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<Kamilion> but it should have already opened; artful released...
<wxl> Big Bummer might be nice
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bb-series
<Kamilion> that's suprising; usually shuttleworth has been ahead of it
<wxl> Kamilion: sadly, that's not the way it works
<Kamilion> eh, I only work in PPAs so I wouldn't know, wxl
<wxl> it SHOULD work that way, but it doesn't
<Kamilion> probably should try to get Customizer in the repos at some point, now that I think about it
<acheronuk> that is a plot somewhere of the delay year by year for how many days after release it is announced
<wxl> mainly because sabdfl is th etrigger
<Kamilion> sheesh, what's next, 20.04 only getting a codename a week before public release in april? *laughs*
<wxl> don't tempt him
<tsimonq2> XD
<acheronuk> http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/release-name-notice.png
<acheronuk> needs updating :P
<wxl> seems like a general improvement over all XD
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Are you talking about Beligerant Beatle? o____o
<agaida> wxl  tsimonq2  - some good news: https://pb.5id.eu/DYat - test release went well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @agaida, \o/
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-21
<tsimonq2> LXQt 0.12 has been released! http://lxqt.org/release/2017/10/21/lxqt-0120/
<lubot> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, ❤️
<tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: Hey there :)
<tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: I find myself doing a lot of seed updates and things that require membership of ~lubuntu-dev nowadays
<tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: For fixing simple bugs I either have to wait for you to come around or find my usual Core Developer sponsor to merge it for me :/
<tsimonq2> JulienLavergnegi: Could I please be added to ~lubuntu-dev?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-10-22
<lubot> <brli7848> may I ask what is your choice of network management for LXQt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @brli7848, We don't have things completely set in stone yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've been bouncing between a few.
<lubot> <brli7848> oh hi @tsimonq2 XD this question just come about my mind while reading your tweet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which tweet? :D
<lubot> <brli7848> since I saw the applet there https://twitter.com/tsimonq2/status/921883243913338880
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah ok :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah that applet is network-manager-gnome
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But obviously we want to explore other options...
<lubot> <brli7848> obviously :D
<lubot> <brli7848> was using connman
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I'll have to look at that again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @brli7848 Do you have a laptop?
<lubot> <brli7848> am on it
<lubot> <brli7848> I mean, I'm currently using a laptop lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXDE or LXQt?
<lubot> <brli7848> Nah, am using plasma
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plasma's great too :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which distro?
<lubot> <brli7848> Arch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah gotcha, cool cool
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> cool changelog for 0.12... drop the lxqt-common one with more details packages great
<lubot> thanks for sharing, @simo
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> http://lxqt.org/release/2017/10/21/lxqt-0120/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> In a few hours ill be installing 17.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Idk if next or lxde
<lubot> <tsimonq2> LXDE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Next isn't good yet ;)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Look, i just burned a lxde 17.10 ISO on my USB
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Then i go to the right way
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/nVuxCXB.jpg
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> ❤️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> All seems to work really well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Excellent :D
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> yep, im really happy with lubuntu
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I just hope that when LXQT arrives, I will not miss LXDE XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really think you'll like LXQt ;)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i tested it, only on live session, and seems very neat, clean, modern, sleek
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> just what i need and want on a desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It is, I've been running it for about a year now with minimal problems :)
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> it seems like a light plasma sometimes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And that's another thing I like about it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really like KDE Plasma, but sometimes it just gets in my way.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i used plasma a lot, i like it, but its so "massive"
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> We need this PC
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 1080x970) https://i.imgur.com/kviKZvt.jpg
<agaida> but in pink!
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> well, it run Doom?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Wolfenprey, It surely does
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> sure, XD
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8f47b43b8638: Clean up index.rst.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8f47b43b8638
<wxl> @kc2bez: you get it all figured out?
<tsimonq2> Yo yo yo wxl 
<tsimonq2> How goes it?
<wxl> yo yo yo
<wxl> wuzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<tsimonq2> wazaaaaaaaaaaaap
<tsimonq2> wxl: #lubuntu-es is now a thing
<wxl> you DID say that XD
<kc2bez> I think I am almost there. :wxl
<tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey did a little Spanish language promotional tweet.
<wxl> cool and cool
<tsimonq2> Anyway I'm just going through and polishing rough edges in the manual.
<wxl> k
<wxl> do those cala/casper changes need to be checked or is that done?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I'd double check those real quick to make sure.
<wxl> i can do that
<wxl> could you track down climby if you have better access to him than me and ensure that the final fix for the efi is ok on his end?
<tsimonq2> sure
<wxl> it would be really really dumb to go through all that only to find it again doesn't work for him XD
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl i'm sure one of you can answer this: does the installer actually install language support somehow or does that need to be done manually?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55f0c07ca4fd: Clean up 1.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55f0c07ca4fd
<tsimonq2> wxl: It does locale-gen but if the locales aren't there, it can't do anything with it.
<wxl> see here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-October/001364.html "Using LO Writer, I pressed F1 for help and
<wxl> got the message "LibreOffice builtin help for current UI language
<wxl> (English(USA)) is not installed on your system" and this is wrong because I
<wxl> told the installer to use British English.
<wxl> "
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> hmm, wait a second
<tsimonq2> Right, LibreOffice is awful and convoluted this way... IT HAS ITS OWN BILLION LANGPACKS
<tsimonq2> ughhh
<tsimonq2> sec
<wxl> well poop on a stick we should be providing those!
<tsimonq2> !upkg libreoffice-help-en-gb
<ubot93> Factoid 'upkg libreoffice-help-en-gb' not found
<tsimonq2> ugh
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> !info libreoffice-help-en-gb
<ubot93> libreoffice-help-en-gb (source: libreoffice-l10n): office productivity suite -- English_british help. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 2412.1 kB, installed size 25534 kB
<tsimonq2> Sure freaking enough... sigh
<wxl> so are we supposed to have all that crab on ship-live?
<tsimonq2> uhm
<tsimonq2> Look at how big the darn thing is.
<tsimonq2> Wanna add a gig to the ISO?
<wxl> i know........
<tsimonq2> sooooo
<wxl> is there a metapackage that picks the right one per your locale? that would be smart
<tsimonq2> !info libreoffice-help-en
<ubot93> Package libreoffice-help-en does not exist in cosmic
<tsimonq2> ugh
<tsimonq2> see, idk
<wxl> -en-us
<tsimonq2> !info libreoffice-help-en-us
<ubot93> libreoffice-help-en-us (source: libreoffice-l10n): office productivity suite -- English_american help. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 2437.1 kB, installed size 25551 kB
<tsimonq2> ok, so we can do that much...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2 @HMollerCl i'm sure one of you can answer this: does the install …], What do you mean with language support?
<wxl> hah yes we don't even have that!!!!!
<tsimonq2> hahahahaha
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> fixing
<wxl> they should really handle this a different way. it's kind of dumb
<wxl> others ship libreoffice right/ whwat do they do?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @HMollerCl [What do you mean with language support?], You are talking about libreOffice?
<wxl> yeah @HMollerCl
<wxl> actually there's also l10n packages
<wxl> e.g.
<wxl> !info libreoffice-l10n-en-gb
<ubot93> libreoffice-l10n-en-gb (source: libreoffice-l10n): office productivity suite -- English_british language package. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1.2-0ubuntu1 (cosmic), package size 520.8 kB, installed size 2858 kB
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will see, need to turn on my pc
<tsimonq2> This will have to be done with the smart package removal module next cycle I think.
<tsimonq2> Because here's the thing.
<tsimonq2> He's right, Cala does get the locale.
<tsimonq2> If someone wants LibreOffice and they set it to a different locale, they should get the darn langpacks too :(
<tsimonq2> but yeah
<wxl> but it seems to me it's a simple matter of libreoffice packaging not being smart enough to grab he language support
<tsimonq2> Kubuntu doesn't ship these langpacks
<tsimonq2> soooo
<tsimonq2> I think we should at LEAST throw libreoffice-help-en-us in there.
<wxl> they're not shipping lo are they?
<tsimonq2> Yeah they do
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I have Peppermint on hand. I'll check it too.
<tsimonq2> Cool
<wxl> like libreoffice-common should have a dependency on a virtual package or two. that seems like it would solve the issue
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Never mind, they don't ship LibreOffice....
<tsimonq2> ah
<tsimonq2> Anyway, I've done a quick fix for now
<tsimonq2> wxl: Mind adding that to the "smart package removal" task?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDdcce9d952d26: At least add the LibreOffice help docs for United States English.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDdcce9d952d26
<wxl> i'm not sure how i get how tbat's relevant UNLESS all the language support packages are there and we need to remove some
<tsimonq2> We already do that with general langpacks.
<tsimonq2> But the same darn logic should apply with these.
<tsimonq2> Maybe work it into the package selector.
<wxl> so you ARE saying to add 1g? XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Maybe libreOffice is intended to use online help mostly
<tsimonq2> wxl: no, I'm saying to pull from the network if langpacks aren't there
<tsimonq2> ANYWAY
<tsimonq2> That's next cycle stuff.
<tsimonq2> This is quick hack that works for now so shush :)(
<tsimonq2> *:)
<wxl> for the US folks
<tsimonq2> yup
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, I have LibreOffice in windows. It doesn't come with help
<wxl> everyone else is screwed :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Waaaaay too late to do anything about it though. :P
<wxl> um
<wxl> i'm on the new iso and it's not just launching
<wxl> the installer
<wxl> the trust flag is set
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 494x171) https://i.imgur.com/UFT9aJU.jpg help in windows libreoffice
<tsimonq2> wxl: uh oh, what did you break? XD
<wxl> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy is it not working
<tsimonq2> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat did you break?
<wxl> OH NO
<tsimonq2> uh oh
<kc2bez> I haven't checked today's, been busy. I will download.
<tsimonq2> wxl: SPIT IT OUT!!!
<tsimonq2> What's wrong? XD
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> i don't think i broke it
<wxl> but i think it's the wrong flag
<wxl> "trusted" not "trust"
<tsimonq2> >_____________________________<
<tsimonq2> are you FREAKING serious :P
<tsimonq2> confirm it
<wxl> working on it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "never trust"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<wxl> AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<wxl> WHY
<tsimonq2> uh oh XD
<wxl> why would lxqt come up with their own magic flag... why?!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> THAT'S THE REASON?
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> MY
<wxl> YEAH
<tsimonq2> GOD
<tsimonq2> AGAIDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<wxl> Using LO Writer, I pressed F1 for help and
<wxl> got the message "LibreOffice builtin help for current UI language
<wxl> (English(USA)) is not installed on your system" and this is wrong because I
<wxl> told the installer to use British English.
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> wrong paste
<tsimonq2> GET THE PITCHFORKS XD
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubuntu/+source/casper/tree/scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser?h=ubuntu/devel&id=b6faf8f7440165f2c468ccfa289a2d679f30b9a7#n87
<tsimonq2> wait
<tsimonq2> NO
<tsimonq2> ff saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake
<tsimonq2> anyway
<tsimonq2> enough complaining XD
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/libfm-qt/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/debian/patches/add-metadata-for-trusting-executables.patch$33
<tsimonq2> BAD
<tsimonq2> BAD
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, your choice.
<wxl> and bad me for seeing "oh man it's metadata::trust we're good"
<wxl> ugh
<tsimonq2> Patch casper or patch libfm-qt and yell at upstream?
<wxl> well the latter will probably take longer but it would be ideal
<tsimonq2> k
<tsimonq2> well
<tsimonq2> I can JFDI.
<tsimonq2> Let me go talk to Adam.
<tsimonq2> wxl: THANK YOU for finding this XD
<wxl> patching casper should be admittedly easy
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> basically i'd advocate for making our own stanza
<wxl> just copypasta 82-90 and the test would be -f "/root/usr/share/applications/calamares.desktop"
<wxl> ugh lubuntu-calamares.desktop
<tsimonq2> bah
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> we're fixing libfm-qt
<tsimonq2> weeeelllll
<tsimonq2> Let me talk to Adam.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so the issue is that is metadata::trsuted instead of metadata:trust ??
<wxl> YES SO STUPID
<tsimonq2> wxl: YOU get to go yell at agaida for this one
<tsimonq2> kthxloveyoubai
<wxl> bah
<wxl> to be fair he didn't make the problem
<wxl> i'm not sure, too, if this is canonical everywhere. but it does seem like something gnome does
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wonder why they didn't create an entry in the .desktop to trust. Security reason?
<wxl> i don't see a bunch of other references outside of that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my user interface in libreoffice is english USA
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my locale is sapnish chile.
<wxl> @HMollerCl i do admit it would be a nice thing to add to the desktop specification
<wxl> but indeed maybe that is a security issue
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you know how we have multiple contextprocesses in calamares? can we have multiple netinstalls?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you know how we have multiple contextprocesses in calamares? ca …], I dunno, try it.
<wxl> it seems that would be the solution to the libreoffice issue, since we'll need to use it once for letting users pick apps
<wxl> although we probably really need to write our own module based off of it
<wxl> one that asks the user if they want to install the stuff or not
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T105: LibreOffice needs language/l10n support] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T105
<wxl> it looks to me like encryption on efi fails for some reason https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C23z4N2XQw/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What the heck o_O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you reproduce that multiple times?
<wxl> i'll try again in a bit
<wxl> seems to be the grub-pc error
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<wxl> @tsimonq2: could it be something about grub-pc being UPGRADED?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: furthermore, what about the issues that it seems to need a TERM/TERMCAP variable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I know just as much as you do dude, figure it out :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Can you reproduce it more than once?
<wxl> it's also weird that grub-pc is being used instead of grub-efi-amd64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL946a0f8613aa: pcmanfm-qt.rst copy paste and how to get to removeable media and remote servers.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL946a0f8613aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T106: theme GRUB] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106
<wxl> well it's reproducible
<wxl> getting it to explicitly install grub-efi-amd64 desn't help
<wxl> whether sudo or not, in sh or bash, TERM=xterm256color
<wxl> ah but in session settings it's qterminal
<wxl> it's as if the session has its own set of variables
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thGv4q3rdw/ after changing session settings to xterm as default TERM. note "new version" in 1983. i think it's asking what version of the config file we want to keep. aigh.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/thGv4q3rdw/ after changing session s …], Oh dear. This doesn't have a non-interactive flag we can use?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 'cause this kinda sucks :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: not sure... and not sure we want to use it if it does.
<wxl> why is it upgrading grub-pc is what i don't understanding
<wxl> DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive may do the trick
<wxl> it doesn't
<wxl> we need to figure out the differences
<wxl> maybe if we didn't update we wouldn't have the problem
<wxl> OR MAYBE IT"S BECAUSE WE"RE USING APT
<wxl> we're using the --no-upgrade switch
<wxl> it's obviously not working
<wxl> i got to sleep though
<wxl> if anyone is around with a 64 bit efi (virtualbox works), edit /etc/calamares/modules/before_bootloader_context.conf and change the `apt install`s to `apt-get install` and then run the installer, but use encryption
<wxl> i need to know if i fails or not an if it fails, how
<wxl> adding `DEBCONF_FRONTEND=readline` before the `apt-get`s (i.e. `VARIABLE=value command options arguments`) might help shed some light on the problems
<wxl> zzz
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T106: theme GRUB] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106#2194
<lubot> <tsimonq2> G'day y'all
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ha :D https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-October/004617.html
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: hey wxl, let me know if there's any bug specific things you want me to help out with this week. I'm gonna go through that qt guide this week after work so I'm on par with you guys in terms of qt. So far it's been going well with it so far, no compiling issues or glitches with qtcreator. Do you guys use qtcreator btw?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [wxl: hey wxl, let me know if there's any bug specific things you want me to help …], I don't use Qt Creator at all but then again my IDE is Vim so don't listen to me 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This week is going to be slow unless you're directly working on testing the ISOs or firefighting Broken Things.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Nah I like Vim too #ChurchOfVim
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 'cause that's mainly what we're focused on.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Nah I like Vim too #ChurchOfVim], Hah well cool 👍
<lubot> <Wafficus> You just compile with G++?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> CMake usually
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah gotcha makes sense
<lubot> <Wafficus> If you guys see some very low level qt and c++ bug related stuff lemme know cause id love to put it to the test
<lubot> <Wafficus> *this week
<lubot> <Wafficus> I tested yesterdays daily image and it was fine btw. Looking good guys
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: libfm-qt (cosmic-proposed/universe) [0.13.1-5ubuntu6 => 0.13.1-5ubuntu7] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING9abec1c8dddc: Check (and set) metadata::trusted instead of metadata::trust.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING9abec1c8dddc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGcd29302e86d1: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGcd29302e86d1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T106: theme GRUB] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106#2195
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/242#issuecomment-429918205
<ubot93> Pull 242 in lxqt/libfm-qt "Support adding metadata for trusting executables" [Merged]
<tsimonq2> wxl: Responded there. What in the heck with bug 1797887 X__X
<ubot93> Error: Could not get data from Launchpad: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/unit193/junk/bots/ubot93/data/tmp/launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/.tempgt9wk0ad' (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797887)
<tsimonq2> uhmmmmmmmmm
<tsimonq2> hggdh: ^
<tsimonq2>  for trusting executables" [Merged]
<tsimonq2> 01:38:47 PM < tsimonq2> wxl: Responded there. What in the heck with bug 1797887 X__X
<tsimonq2> 01:38:48 PM < ubot93> Error: Could not get data from Launchpad: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 
<tsimonq2> ugh
<hggdh> tsimonq2: looking it up
<tsimonq2> bug 1797887
<ubot93> Error: Could not get data from Launchpad: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/unit193/junk/bots/ubot93/data/tmp/launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/.tempdi1sptj2' (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797887)
<hggdh> hum. The bug is public, and the error points to unit193's bot
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i'll figure that out. you figure out the efi/amd64/encryption bug. i give up.
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
<tsimonq2> wxl: Secure boot or no secure boot?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just EFI? Full disk encryption too?
<wxl> well, it's vbox so
<tsimonq2> BAH
<tsimonq2> BAD
<tsimonq2> ok so does BAD vbox use secureboot? :)
<wxl> but it's the combination of efi and encryption
<wxl> without encryption it works fine
<wxl> with encryption it blows up on the efi bit
<tsimonq2> what in tarnation
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> because of what i showed you last night
<tsimonq2> OH yeah this one almost feels obvious
<wxl> installing the efi package requries installing grub-pc which requires a change to the config
<tsimonq2> I'm willing to bet the postinst script fails because of the way Cala sets up the encrpytion
<wxl> i tried flipping the location of grubcfg to no avail
<tsimonq2> I have a feeling if we just had Cala ignore that failure it would be all fine
<tsimonq2> bet
 * tsimonq2 reproduces
<wxl> accepting the default fails
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> exactly
<wxl> all cala does to grub (or all it should do) is add an option
<wxl> well
<wxl> that's all grubcfg does
<tsimonq2> Our apt install is what fails
<tsimonq2> Cala knows how to config GRUB
<tsimonq2> postinst installing the package also thinks it does
<tsimonq2> so
<tsimonq2> bad
<wxl> well that brings me to another notion
<wxl> we're using --no-upgrade but this all happens because grub-pc is getting upgraded
<wxl> perhaps there's a hard requirement with the efi package
<tsimonq2> Because the postinst script is being ran
<tsimonq2> That's the problem
<tsimonq2> It has nothing to do with the package *itself*
<wxl> the postinst of the efi package is upgrading grub-pc?
<tsimonq2> It's the "smart" configuration it tries to do
<tsimonq2> noooo
<tsimonq2> postinst of upgrading grub-pc
<tsimonq2> ugh
<wxl> but you're missing what i'm saying
<wxl> we're using --no-upgrade but this all happens because grub-pc is getting upgraded
<tsimonq2> just let me fix it :)
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> and?
<wxl> grub-pc should not be getting upgraded because we're explicitly asking for no upgrades
<wxl> so any problem with the postinst of grub-pc should be totally irrelevant
<tsimonq2> Maybe it's being ran for some other reason.
<tsimonq2> I don't know, I'm going to put on some music and bang out a solution for this :)
<wxl> good luck
<tsimonq2> Thanks
<tsimonq2> Oh and by the way, our libfm-qt fix landed.
<tsimonq2> Testing in the live ISO
<tsimonq2> HUZZAH IT WORKS
<wxl> s/\(trust\)/\1ed/ ?
<tsimonq2> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1051917282954420225
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I am so taking full advantage of that GIF
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i don't know if this is helpful to you but here's an unencrypted EFI grub.cfg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5f3pzkRB2b/ and here's an encrypted BIOS https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whqXHFKBQY/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Not particularly helpful, but thanks.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: btw libfm-qt fix confirmed. i booted the ISO, upgraded, restarted sddm, and it all Just Works™
<wxl> so i'm checking that off
<wxl> it's basically done once we respin the images
<wxl> should i bother doing that now or wait until you get the EFI encryption fixed?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, we now have time on our side. Adam and a few others are at Canonical offices in London. :P
<wxl> seems like desktop has some major bugs too :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh?
<tsimonq2> Like what?
<wxl> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1794280
<ubot93> Error: Could not get data from Launchpad: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/unit193/junk/bots/ubot93/data/tmp/launchpadlib/api.launchpad.net/cache/.temp9mkedeq4' (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794280)
<wxl> btw most of this guy's games are in the repos https://gottcode.org/
<wxl> i'm sure with a little effort, we could get the other ones in there
<wxl> and then make a metapackage out of them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> http://launchpad.net/bugs/1794280], Oh jeez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> btw most of this guy's games are in the repos https://gottcode.org/], Heh, yeah
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is it fixed yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: is it fixed yet?], Not yet.
<wxl> making headway at least?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<wxl> good, cuz i was spinning in circles
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hey team, checking in before later tonight going through that qt guide, are there any issues needing specific testing with the dailies this week?
<wxl> @Wafficus nothing big right now. 
<lubot> <Wafficus> wxl: gotcha lemme know with a ping whenever then
<lubot> bonacin91 was added by: bonacin91
<wxl> hey @bonacin91!
<wxl> there's still work to be done if you're looking for something to do :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL50315a56eab0: Add equals sign to see the answer.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL50315a56eab0
<kc2bez> :wxl I think I am ready to go as far as helping with the manual. I know lyorian can use a hand.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL05bc7add5ff2: Fix screenshot for 2048-qt.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL05bc7add5ff2
<kc2bez> :wxl just need a walkthrough when you get a chance.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-16
<wxl> kc2bez: ok, let's do it
<kc2bez> Cool, I am ready. I know @tsimonq2made a separate branch for his edits. How do you want me to do mine?
<wxl> huh. i don't know that i think that's necessary. i guess it's up to lyorian, but i would think an `arc diff` would be sufficient
<kc2bez> Ok, can always be reverted if necessary.
<wxl> i mean at long as we have your changes, that's what matters
<kc2bez> let me see if I do this right.
<kc2bez> looks like I messed up my path on arc. Let me fix that.
<kc2bez> :wxl looks like D35
<wxl> @lyorian: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D35
<wxl> @tsimonq2: does lyorian have access to arc land the manual?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: does lyorian have access to arc land the manual?], She should?
<wxl> ok i guess we'll find out :)
<wxl> lyorian: let's talk about merging changes people submit
<wxl> @kc2bez: one thing i see to fix: "worksspace"
<wxl> but looks like you did everything right
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you got that fix done yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not yet
<wxl> well get something submitted so i can at least make the changes myself and test it :(
<kc2bez> :wxl I wasn't really done with 5.1 but arc seemed to add it. I only did a git add and commit on 5.3, or so I thought.
<lyorian> well both seemed to be an improvement 
<wxl> you did both actually
<lyorian> oh wow Phab has a cool interface for this.
<wxl> yup
<wxl> so you should basically be able to take a fresh git clone, arc patch D35, and then arc land, and it's in there
<wxl> or you could just mark it as approved and tell me to do it XD
<lyorian> wxl do we have a guide on how to install arc I don't think I have it installed here actually 
<kc2bez> :lyorian I followed the guide here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/packaging-tutorial/  under the digging deeper section
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0096d24adb66: Add .arconfig to repo so easier for arc to work.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0096d24adb66
<wxl> is it fixed yet @tsimonq2 ? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude shush
<wxl> come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude, I have a life which involves recovering from this freaking sickness
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Well, that's basically my life right now XD
<wxl> tell me what needs to be done and i'll do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm still playing with it
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2a623c95315: minor typo edits] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2a623c95315
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what if you installed grub-pc way early somewhere
<wxl> or maybeput it after the bootloader?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181016)
<wxl> ^^ wuzzat? world rebuild?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yupper
<wxl> what for?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhh dunno XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78ee4dafcded: Update progress.md some] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78ee4dafcded
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa829cf40a931: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa829cf40a931
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I'm going to try no network EFI encrypted LVM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If that combo works I know a workaround which will always work
<wxl> oooh i didn't do any lvm yet
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> I just mean the encrpytion
<tsimonq2> *encryption
<wxl> you're trying to say luks :)
<tsimonq2> that
<tsimonq2> *hello* :)
<tsimonq2> First let me zsync the new ISO
<tsimonq2> wxl: In the meantime, go test the bejesus out of the LVM stuff :)
<wxl> yeah trying to track down a trojita bug first
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7be9cad70818: Remove uneeded screenshot of gtk version of pcmanfm is still on LXDE branch if…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7be9cad70818
<tsimonq2> mkay
<wxl> i love running gui apps in containers https://blog.simos.info/how-to-run-graphics-accelerated-gui-apps-in-lxd-containers-on-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<tsimonq2> wxl: I HAVE A WORKAROUUUUUUND
<tsimonq2> ouuuuuu
<tsimonq2> Let me test it real quick XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T106: theme GRUB] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T106#2198
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Boost.Python error in job "automirror". ... <class 'NameError'> ... name 'error' is not defined ... Traceback: ... File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/automirror/main.py", line 156, in run ...     country = getcountry() ...   File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/automirror/main.py", line 97, in getcountry .
<lubot> ..     if isinstance(error.reason, socket.timeout):
<wxl> oh no
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> yessir
<tsimonq2> YOU DIDN'T TEST IT
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> of course i did
<wxl> quite a bit
<tsimonq2> I'm just messing with you
<tsimonq2> BUT
<tsimonq2> yeah
<wxl> and so did a bunch of other folks
<wxl> including people outside of the US were are the most likely to run into the issue
<tsimonq2> Wanna firefight that while I finish this up?
<wxl> post up the session log
<tsimonq2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rB2nGFCcHP/
<wxl> there's a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/trojita/+bug/1797665
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1797665 in trojita (Ubuntu) "segfault when repeatedly sorting" [Medium, Triaged]
<tsimonq2> Fun. /s
<wxl> oh i see
<wxl> should be `except {HTTP,URL}Error as error`
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> the `as error` being the missing bit
<wxl> so that's lines 93, 96, 111, 114 of the main.py
<wxl> so how's that workaround doing?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: ?
<tsimonq2> oh sorry
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, it's coming along.
<tsimonq2> It actually worked.
<tsimonq2> I need to try it in one more context though, so gimme a few.
<wxl> let's see it while we wait for the test
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P3F4yKSCWp/
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zv5cpmmY5p/
<tsimonq2> tl;dr while we're installing these packages, just don't give apt the ability to grab from the archive, only the live pool
<tsimonq2> Then automirror runs between this and packages, putting a complete sources.list in the image.
<tsimonq2> And from there, packages does an apt update
<tsimonq2> HOWEVER
<tsimonq2> I need to make sure this all works on a no network system
<wxl> ohhhhh
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> It works.
<wxl> i'm kind of surprised
<wxl> looking at automirror i'd expect it to fail without network
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> hasInternet
<tsimonq2> wxl: protip when diagnosing these things; find out a given (what works) and what doesn't, and see if you can use what does work to fix what doesn't. I could quickly tell that this was going to work with networking disabled, so that's where this idea came from. :P
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> I axed networking in this live ISO and restarted the install
<wxl> huh. i hadn't thought about that variable
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> I mean, it makes sense.
<wxl> sure now it does :)
<tsimonq2> There's more than one way to stop a package from updating, and one of them is just throwing an axe threw any chance of it finding the new package. :P
<wxl> anywho so you'll get that and the `as error` bits into a new calasettings?
<tsimonq2> yeah, although I'd appreciate it if you JFD the calasettings bit now and pushed
<tsimonq2> So I can base my changes on top.
<tsimonq2> (save time)
<tsimonq2> Because once I'm done with this I'm going to tackle SRU docs and patches for libreoffice and qtwebkit
<wxl> on it
<wxl> when do i set the tag btw?
<tsimonq2> The Git tag?
<wxl> yeah
<tsimonq2> Only once a package upload is accepted.
<wxl> l
<tsimonq2> uh oh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 705x374) https://i.imgur.com/wNjfa9b.jpg
<wxl> nope, didn't work
<tsimonq2> uhm dude
<tsimonq2> I blame this one on you
<tsimonq2> Why is grubcfg AFTER the bootloader stuffs?
<tsimonq2> er
<tsimonq2> BEFORE
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> Should be after
<wxl> not sure about that
<tsimonq2> bet
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/settings.conf#L108
<wxl> pay up sucka
<tsimonq2> nuh uh
<tsimonq2> bet
<wxl> uhh
<tsimonq2> I bet that it'll work JUST FINE when I put it where I think it's gonna have to go
<wxl> ok have fun with that
<wxl> all it does is add a grub option
<wxl> furthermore i doubt grubcfg actually runs grub-mkconfig
<wxl> that's most likely the job of the bootloader
<wxl> yup
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/743c19d8dd58bc7e7ee26b3fca769318d254d172/src/modules/bootloader/bootloader.conf#L30
<wxl> and https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/743c19d8dd58bc7e7ee26b3fca769318d254d172/src/modules/bootloader/main.py#L308
<wxl> sorry, nope
<tsimonq2> You don't understand where I wanna put it though
<tsimonq2> I want to put it after our before* context calls and before bootloader.
<wxl> that's not unreasonable, but i doubt it will have any effect
<tsimonq2> The ISO already comes with grub all set up and ready to go for the squashfs. My theory is after we do our copy EFI dance is when grubcfg needs to take place so bootloader can configure it all properly.
<tsimonq2> I dunno dude, the install is running right now.
<tsimonq2> If you have any other ideas, I'm all ears :)
<tsimonq2> aaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah you're right
<tsimonq2> wth
<wxl> ok what conditions was that? encryption/efi/no network?
<tsimonq2> encryption/efi/network
<wxl> i guess we need to test all the other ones
<wxl> but i'd start with the no network
<wxl> or did you already do that?
<tsimonq2> I didn't
<tsimonq2> I want to fix this first
<wxl> well remember, my discovery here is that everything works except encryption/efi
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS3915c9a26fe0: Add missing identifiers for urllib exception handling.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS3915c9a26fe0
<tsimonq2> I'm double-checking encryption/bios.
<wxl>  /network
<wxl> while you're doing that can you get me a diff that i could just apply over here and help you test some scenarios?
<tsimonq2> Just overwrite before bootloader context with https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P3F4yKSCWp/
<wxl> efi/encryption/no-net fails
<tsimonq2> yup
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T22: Rewrite downloads page to encourage amd64 downloads] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T22#2200
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2204
<wxl> bios/encryption/no-net succeeds
<wxl> encrytion/efi/network fails
<wxl> so seems like no efi situation is any better :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have another hunch
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe crypttab is being set wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I'm going to test that nowish
<wxl> fstab is supposedly taking care of that
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/blob/master/src/modules/fstab/fstab.conf#L28
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's not how this works
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's supposed to do crypttab then fstab
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Both working together
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If one is screwed, so is the other. :P
<wxl> there is no crypttab module
<wxl> i'm referring to the fstab module
<wxl> which, yes, does both
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh
<wxl> if you `ls (hdX,gptY)/` in that GRUB shell you'll find that the non-EFI partition is an unkown filesystem
<wxl> which makes me think the crypty stuff didn't get loaded
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> That would make sense.
<wxl> efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg is like:
<wxl> search.fs_uuid SOME-UUID root cryptouuid/SOMEUUID
<wxl> set prefix=($root)'/boot/grub'
<wxl> configfile $prefix/grub.cfg
<wxl> sigh maybe you should just ask addam :(
<tsimonq2> no
<tsimonq2> I'm not giving up
<tsimonq2> You don't either
<tsimonq2> There's something we aren't seeing.
<wxl> i'm just afraid we don't have enough time for that
<tsimonq2> bad
<wxl> oh and sadly you're wrong about kubuntu-driver-manager
<wxl> that's a kcm module
<tsimonq2> Then fix it.
<wxl> i'm already on it, just letitng you know
<tsimonq2> k
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG9764c6a6c50b: bug updates plus little changes] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG9764c6a6c50b
<wxl> i got to sleep
<tsimonq2> k nai
<tsimonq2> I'm continuing.
<wxl> appointment in the am so prolly no talk til l8r
<tsimonq2> This has got to get solved.
<tsimonq2> ok
<wxl> i now
<wxl> maybe step through a grub.cfg in that recovery console
<wxl> unencrypted efi https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5f3pzkRB2b/
<wxl> encrypted bios https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whqXHFKBQY/
<wxl> you can look at the efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg as aforementioned to find out the UUIDs you need
<wxl> good luck
<tsimonq2> thanks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2205
<lubot> <bonacin91> @wxl [<wxl> there's still work to be done if you're looking for something to do :)], ty... u guys have just today right?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @bonacin91 [ty... u guys have just today right?], ~ 48 hours.
<lubot> <bonacin91> @tsimonq2 [~ 48 hours.], gl
<wxl> @tsimonq2: any luck?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: any luck?], I'll tell you when I do.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: is climby's comment perhaps instructive?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: is climby's comment perhaps instructive?], No
<wxl> @tsimonq2: the interesting thing about his log is that grub-pc— our problem on 64 bit— is getting removed and the issue is now with setting up grub-efi-ia32
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: the interesting thing about his log is that grub-pc— our proble …], Red herring
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfcfd8a994135: Minor chapter 5 improvements and start Chapter 5.2.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfcfd8a994135
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL265d8a9fe597: fix qterminal screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL265d8a9fe597
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so do you have everything you need to make this happen?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: so do you have everything you need to make this happen?], Working on it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Getting my hands on real hardware to test.
<wxl> ok cool :)
<wxl> if you have a diff i'm happy to do some testing at least on virtual hardware for now
<Wafficus> hey all, anything major to test today? I saw the convos between simon and wxl earlier
<Wafficus> just making sure for the big Thursday release
<tsimonq2> Not really :)
<Wafficus> great, i'm glad everything's fine
<Wafficus> daily image worked alright yesterday as well
<Wafficus> just clicked into every program and tinkered for a small bit, nothing major
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm at the point with this encryption thing that I'm going to plug my ears, yell "LA LA LA I CAN'T HEAR YOU", and punt to release notes.
<tsimonq2> The fix is soooooo trivial but it's way too late.
<tsimonq2> This is something we should have looked at a month ago.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: SRU or what's the deal?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Images are final, sooooo ... nada.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-17
<tsimonq2> It really pains me to do it but you just found that too late.
<Wafficus_> back, accidentally hit the power button lol
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you mean we won't be able to fix this in the future? we just have to live with it? is there no workaround we can provide?
<Wafficus_> weird ha
<Wafficus_> must be double signed in
<tsimonq2> wxl: The workaround is "partition it manually" but we need to tackle this fix right at the beginning of next cycle.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: so no hope of the 0-day SRU fix?
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> duh
<wxl> you said images are final
<tsimonq2> I was gonna say
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> but we could have people upgrade before installing
<tsimonq2> IMAGES are final
<tsimonq2> Installers are final
<tsimonq2> Calamares is final
<tsimonq2> Installed experience isn't
<wxl> ahhhh
<wxl> didn't realize they locked down the installers too
<wxl> ok, so we need clear instructions on how one should accomplish this with a manual partition
<tsimonq2> Right.
<wxl> to be sure we got it write, do that up in the release ntoes and i'll test it and modify as needed
<wxl> s/write/right/ jeez
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> and i'll kick that over to +2 later too
<tsimonq2> k
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you ever heard of xtrlock?
<wxl> see here. seems pretty cool. https://ramanchennai.wordpress.com/2010/09/04/xtrlock-a-minimal-x-display-lock-tool/
<lyorian> although will this mean you can't do no network encryption 
<wxl> if we really want a screensaver, maybe we should work on selecting only the ones we want to be shown?
<wxl> they're still adding new ones
<wxl> there's even an "esper machine" (see blade runner) added in 2017
<wxl> Peepers
<wxl> Floating eyeballs. Anatomically correct, and they also track the pointer. 
<wxl> that's from this year
<wxl> and there's a bunch of scott davies (see "electric sheep") savers. he rocks. even the old ones look good.
<wxl> Substrate
<wxl> Crystalline lines grow on a computational substrate. A simple perpendicular growth rule creates intricate city-like structures. 
<wxl> ^ that looks like a freaking kadinsky painting
<wxl> ooooh they have the tron bit too!
<wxl> wow i didn't know about all this
<wxl> sorry, xscreensaver rules!
<wxl> that said a bunch of these are not installed, which might explain something
<kc2bez> I think the default flaming color bar picture on the background of some needs replacement.
<wxl> for sure
<wxl> but there are some really nice ones
<kc2bez> Some aren't too bad. Is there a way to pretty up the lock screen?
<wxl> try installing xscreensaver-data-extra, xscreensaver-gl, xscreensaver-gl-extra
<wxl> that just activates xscreensaver
<kc2bez> Wow there are a ton!
<kc2bez> The man page is a good read. Lengthy, but fun in spots.
<Wafficus> wxl: any qt based tasks I could help out with? :D
<Wafficus> wxl: I pretty much got to class inheritance with qt creator's beginner guide
<wxl> kc2bez: jwz is actually a pretty cool guy, i think
<kc2bez> I agree :wxl
<wxl> i think making a screensaver might be a fun project
<wxl> WHOA BLOCKTUBE RULES
<kc2bez> Check out some of the GL ones.
<wxl> i know!
<wxl> cage is a mind trip
<wxl> if you're an escher fan check that out
<kc2bez> Nice!
<wxl> crank up the texture complexity on cubenetic
<kc2bez> That makes your eyes bug out.
<wxl> heheheh
<wxl> DecayScreen
<wxl> Melts an image in various ways. Warning, if the effect continues after the screen saver is off, seek medical attention.
<kc2bez> Don't stare at that.
<kc2bez> Fireworkx
<wxl> oh wow
<wxl> that's wild
<kc2bez> Looks kinda real.
<wxl> looks better than real
<wxl> looks like hallucinogens may have been involved XD
<kc2bez> LoL
<wxl> holy crow hydrostat is really cool
<kc2bez> Indeed it is.
<wxl> also i ADORE hypnowheel
<kc2bez> Can't stare at that either.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL11b4c7a3ebc9: add screenshots for Quassel and lximage thanks to Wendy for the artichoke…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL11b4c7a3ebc9
<wxl> oh hahaha try kumppa
<kc2bez> That does suck you in.
<kc2bez> How many monitors do you have?
<wxl> one presently
<wxl> oooooh memscroller is fun
<kc2bez> I have 2. Juggler has a different one on each monitor.
<wxl> cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What in tarnation are you both doing? :)
<wxl> we're going through the hundreds of screensavers available for xscreensaver
<wxl> it turns out the default options kind of suck but there's lots that are really really cool
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude sweeet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Create a task
<wxl> we have one
<kc2bez> There is a task
<wxl> you made it XD
<kc2bez> I think I started it via @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Both put your favorites on there and shaddap XD
<wxl> i'll set up an rc and attach it
<wxl> some of them look good under non-default conditions
<wxl> jeeeez i open molecule and it immediately pops up heroin O_O
<kc2bez> Methamphetamine for me 
<wxl> heh
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017)
<wxl> ^ world respin @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> ^ world respin @tsimonq2 ?], Oh hahahahahahahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Respin because of Ubiquity.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Go whack Adam over the head. :)
 * wxl facepalms
<wxl> and it was he who wouldn't let is tweak cala?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He wouldn't help us.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He didn't say we couldn't.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, might have actually been for util-linux. Who knows? :P
<wxl> oh well
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9a0670d73bee: make screenshots for ARK 2048-qt and qterminal appear.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9a0670d73bee
<wxl> oh crap @tsimonq2 re-reading Climby's note i think he's saying that non-encrypted EFI is failing for him
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2209
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> oh crap @tsimonq2 re-reading Climby's note i think he's saying that non-en …], Yeah we still need a Cala change anyway fixing that.
<wxl> oh what was that?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb19e71cbda02: Add obvious warning about data loss.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb19e71cbda02
<lyorian> is this only with vms or real hardware?
<wxl> lyorian: which specific thing you asking about?
<lyorian> the cala and efi?
<wxl> efi/encryption fails regardless of the situation
<wxl> it's, ultimately, because of some failings on the part of canonical
<wxl> basically ubiquity has hacked around that quirk and we need to essentially do the same but it's just too late
<lyorian> I mean non encrypted efi
<wxl> oh that works everywhere, except for Climby who has a 32-bit firmware and a 64-bit CPU
<lyorian> wxl are you sure?
<wxl> i did pretty extensive testing
<wxl> you're welcome to double check
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T61: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61#2210
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> oh what was that?], I gave you a pastebin but before bootloader context
<wxl> @tsimonq2: tl;dr move up the modification of sources.list and remove the http links
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: tl;dr move up the modification of sources.list and remove the h …], Yeah
<wxl> do you want me to do that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I gave you my proposed changes already, just commit it.
<wxl> kk 1s
<lyorian> wxl I am getting grub recovery on an ovmf vm with xfs using manual partitioning.
<lyorian> I hope I am not fat fingering it
<wxl> lyorian: with encryption?
<lyorian> wxl no
<wxl> ok but with efi?
<lyorian> yes
<wxl> lemme check
<lyorian> ovmf is what you need to run on virt manager an efi vm
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2211
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGS07a443fb588d: Ensure upgrades don't happen for EFI packages.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGS07a443fb588d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSa392e286f370: Clarify changelog.] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSa392e286f370
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2212
<wxl> @tsimonq2: looks like lyn||ian is right. efi/manual partitioning/xfs fails :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: looks like lyn||ian is right. efi/manual partitioning/xfs fails …], Dude, with my patch or without?
<wxl> oh hm that affects all efi things? cuz i had regular efi working before that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<wxl> still fails, @tsimonq2 :(
<wxl> @tsimonq2: to be clear, the fail is upon reboot ending in grub recovery
<wxl> should we really support jfs?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Cala doesn't do 32-bit UEFI] Climby (Michael Garrison) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#2213
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 your fix failed :(
<wxl> btrfs efi does NOT fail
<lyorian> wxl what?
<guiverc> sorry about the lxde/lxqt screenfetch lp bug - really really petty & stupid; I wondered if a comment here was better, opted for lp...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries guiverc :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE29b954dfc342: DSC file for 0.7.0-2build2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE29b954dfc342
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE67e8f3351732: Import patches-unapplied version 0.7.0-2build2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE67e8f3351732
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE8e60e1e35010: Import patches-applied version 0.7.0-2build2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXIMAGEQTARCHIVE8e60e1e35010
<lubot> <bonacin91> i do use numix
<lubot> <bonacin91> love em
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (cosmic-proposed/universe) [26 => 27] (lubuntu)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEa88b66ab53a2: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu5] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEa88b66ab53a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE4e98bcca98ec: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu5 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE4e98bcca98ec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEe16ceb5a9e28: Dynamically load libfm-qt] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEe16ceb5a9e28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE749a9672ee9c: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu5 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE749a9672ee9c
<lubot> <Wafficus> Anything to test before the Thursday release?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not really. We're going to get one more respin and then we're set.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.1)
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @queuebot [<queuebot> Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (2018101 …], 👍😁👌😁
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'll get one more respin because vorlon was a bit trigger happy. :P
<mpmc> 18.04 -> 18.10 upgrade possible? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can try, but it will very likely slaughter your kittens.
<wxl> mpmc: you can reduce the likelihood of young cat abuse with https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Fresh install = fresh litterbox ... Must Save Kittens!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "young cat abuse" that's a different way to word it XD
<mpmc> wxl: So the short answer is no :p
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> With frameworks switching from gtk to qt… most likely no.
<wxl> mpmc: the answer is .... not easily
<mpmc> I need to reinstall my HTPC anyway :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: we done with respins yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: we done with respins yet], Read above
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One more
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5cf8cea9f8dc: Add useage for preview/scan/zoom in or out] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5cf8cea9f8dc
<lyorian> wxl: what broke this time?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7de34cf8241d: Add desktop icons to toctree.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7de34cf8241d
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Cosmic Final] has been updated (20181017.2)
<mpmc> Why does that build bot have the channel name in it's nick? :p
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's client side. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise it's just a notice.
<mpmc> Yeah, I just saw that, oops >.<
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hehe np
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T107: final 18.10 testing] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<wxl> ^^^^ let's get that last round of testing in
<lyorian> ok
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] Steedalion (Steed) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2232
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2233
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T98: Proofread the Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98#2239
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi all, sorry but I've had a lot of work this las days, is there something that need to be tested still?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Same anything needs to be tested near 7:00 pm est?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So uh, hey wxl, I think the only bug left is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798562 and that's a Ubiquity one.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Same anything needs to be tested near 7:00 pm est?], Not really.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just help with the manual and release notes at this point.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Hi all, sorry but I've had a lot of work this las days, is there something that …], Same thing to you ^
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Or help wxl with https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] final 18.10 testing: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [So uh, hey wxl, I think the only bug left is https://launchpad.net/bugs/1798562 …], Actually, @HMollerCl, @Wafficus, et. al, Calamares should have this functionality, could you please make sure 100% that it can't be reproduced?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (On Lubuntu, at least.)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> will check
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So install whatever distro in a VM, then reboot and choose auto resize or similar with Calamares.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [will check], 👍 you da man
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did install alongside windows a couple of days ago in 32bit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Does that count?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But haven't tested if windows worked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're specifically talking about 64 bit BIOS systems here.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [But haven't tested if windows worked], Yeah, that's the kicker.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try installing another Linux distro first then Lubuntu to test.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So at least we know both will actually work otherwise. XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> MMM, doesn't give me that option
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1094x480) https://i.imgur.com/XPeK1J1.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when I installed alongside windows it gave me the option
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's really interesting
<lubot> <HMollerCl> however, the first system I have installed is lubuntu, maybe there can't be 2 lubuntus installed....
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, try a different one, maybe Kubuntu 18.04 or something (not Cosmic) first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, and also, make the disk more than the recommended size for your VM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe 50 instead of 20
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That way there's no reason the installer wouldn't let you.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Scratch what I said about it not being Cosmic.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please try Cosmic for both, but different flavors I guess.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the bug says both wher ubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, Ubuntu or a flavor :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They're releasing anyway but I think it's important to see if we need to release note it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So thank you @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> btw, is very nice the install alongside. When I didi it I first tried to manually partition the drive but it didn't work, I don't realized it until I was insatlling it. When I was installing I saw the install alongside option, and let me chose in which partition to install and how much i should resize the partition.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <HMollerCl> making biger the virtual disk make the install alongside appear
<lubot> <HMollerCl> installing teh second system
<lubot> <HMollerCl> finish installation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> selected teh first system that appears in grub, it was the second installation, botting in the second system in order of apperance (supposed to be the first installed system)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes it is the first installed system, login in sddm
<lubot> <HMollerCl> login w/o problems
<lubot> <HMollerCl> all this tested in an image of 14oct  (I haven't finished downloading the one from 17oct)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Now could you help us finish up the tests on iso.qa.ubuntu.com so I can mark things as ready? :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yup, just finished the download of 17oct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<wxl> since ya'll were asking about helping does https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107 make sense? @HMollerCl @Wafficus @TheWendyPower ?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] final 18.10 testing: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 ready the iso.qa.ubuntu for 64bit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> since ya'll were asking about helping does https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107 ma …], I didn't undertsand well the different scenarios to test and teh priority of them
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] final 18.10 testing: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<wxl> @HMollerCl just do all the different combinations
<wxl> start with ext4 as i have been
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but the ones you already tested didn't need to be tested again, or yes?
<wxl> right now i'm doing the manual versions of all the automated tests, in reverse order
<wxl> just do ones that haven't been done
<wxl> given the need to also do btrfs and xfs there's a lot to do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 32bit are important?
<wxl> less so
<wxl> i worry about 32 bit last
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, what the hell is GPT?
<wxl> it's the partition table type that's typically set up with EFI
<lubot> <HMollerCl> alway use MBR
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaa ok.
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<wxl> i'm currently not focusing right now on GPT on BIOS cuz that's a little weird
<lubot> <HMollerCl> in virtualbox marking "Enable EFI" is enough?
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when manual partitioning, which partition should be created?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> only / ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> swap?
<wxl> i'm only doing / 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 is more important to help @wxl or to fill iso.qa.ubuntu for 32bit?
<wxl> this might be interesting to read if you're curious about the values and differences of GPT https://www.howtogeek.com/193669/whats-the-difference-between-gpt-and-mbr-when-partitioning-a-drive/
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think i'm probably out of time on the SRUs. should i change the release notes to say something like the changes will be coming in the next couple days?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think i'm probably out of time on the SRUs. should i change t …], Yeah.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So wxl, what was the whole deal with using plasmoids in LXQt? You looked into it at one point.
<wxl> i have no clue how we can do it is about as far as i got XD
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl [<wxl> since ya'll were asking about helping does https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107 ma …], I think so.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] final 18.10 testing: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OH by the way wxl... This is something that's super sweet... Upstream there's a PR which allows for much more modern and less ephemeral notification handling.
<wxl> that may be in openbox, too
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In LXQt
<wxl> nice
<wxl> you can't git push to the https URLs?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope.
<wxl> dang
<wxl> um
<wxl> i don't have my key
<wxl> can i give you a patch? :/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Me neither :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BUT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You know you can paste diffs in the web browser and Arc picks them up like normal right?
<wxl> someone apply this to the blog then https://share.riseup.net/#LaUaZDp1GoZNIDjfBEquNg XD
<wxl> ohh?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But then it's merging it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Meeeeh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why don't you have your keys? XD
<wxl> that's the one key i don't have at work
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Why don't you just add your work SSH key to Phab? :)
<wxl> bah
<wxl> it goes against my general goal of using separate keys for separate projects
<wxl> but i guess i could
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude, I use one SSH key for everything :)
<wxl> it's a good idea
<wxl> just like one password for everything
<wxl> maybe no passwords at all! 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Dude, SSH keys aren't passwords.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I only have one GPG key too...
<wxl> they are most certainly an authentication key
<wxl> s/key/token/
<wxl> technically a GPG key is not
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They aren't as simple as passwords.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As long as you take care of your private key, I don't see why it's an issue
<wxl> crap happens
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You could make the same argument with your GPG key.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Enough of this XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alright folks, home stretch. Just gotta get these announcements out, get these SRUs rolling, and we've done it. :)
<ChunkzZ> ugh, to install Elementary OS or wait for 18.10 - hmmm.
<ChunkzZ> what is sru tsimonq2?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Stable Release Update.
<ChunkzZ> nice!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG6142ae3c1f4b: extending expectations for release of SRUs] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG6142ae3c1f4b
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl grub on efi is different
<lubot> <HMollerCl> no theming
<wxl> yeah there's a task for that
<wxl> surprisingly even mate doesn't have that themed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> when selecting ext4 encrypted, file system is changed to LUKS
<wxl> it is but it's not
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 510x236) https://i.imgur.com/nUuUHXx.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so I need to create 2 partitions for EFI?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> one fat32 in /boot/efi and one ext4 for / ??
<wxl> yes @HMollerCl
<wxl> don't forget the esp flag
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any size for the fat32 one?
<wxl> i think the default is like 200-250mb
<wxl> i just do 222 because it saves keystrokes XD
<wxl> well
<wxl> moving fingers, at least
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/860
<wxl> oops wrong chan
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> oops wrong chan], DUDE I SWEAR
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, doing this:
<wxl> seriously too many things to do. maybe if i didn't have to do searches for you @tsimonq2 :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> manual  yes  GPT  EFI  ext4  no  64
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't update the table
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> seriously too many things to do. maybe if i didn't have to do searches for …], Maybe if you didn't put 50 freaking channels in one irssi window :)
<wxl> o let me fix that
<wxl> done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I blieve this should failed, which are the failures?
<wxl> grub recovery
<wxl> in other news: freaking joey https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136060
<lubot> <kc2bez> perhaps I skimmed that too fast. ^^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> in other news: freaking joey https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=136060], You're damn right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh well, better news outlets get the story.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl you deleted my clock?
<ChunkzZ> is it out?????
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's out, but the announcement isn't yet.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Give me a few to get to a computer and look over it one more time.
<ChunkzZ> can I grab the mini.iso and install?
<ChunkzZ> heh, no. damn.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can grab the actual ISO and install
<ChunkzZ> from where?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.10/release/
<ChunkzZ> is that the final release?
<ChunkzZ> I thought 1.6gb was a bug?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, that is the final release.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not a bug.
<ChunkzZ> will I have the option for a minimal install?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, sorry
<ChunkzZ> ugh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 612x176) https://i.imgur.com/9we30Cl.jpg
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl this is the failure??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <bonacin91> @tsimonq2 [http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.10/release/], i'm goin to test on VM
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> N0um3n0 was added by: N0um3n0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Thanks
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Hi
<wxl> yes that's the fail @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, now I'm testing the same w/o encryption
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Apparently the problem is EFI+encryption
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We didn't get it fixed in time for the release
<wxl> looks like it
<wxl> after you're done with yours and i'm done with mine hans, let's go through the other file systems with efi/encryption
<wxl> or at least xfs and btrfs
<wxl> and then let's check those out with efi/unencrypted
<ChunkzZ> Client: HexChat 2.14.2 • OS: Ubuntu "cosmic" 18.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6100 CPU @ 3.70GHz (800MHz) • Memory: 7.5 GiB Total (7.2 GiB Free) • Storage: 8.3 GB / 74.8 GB (66.5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 42s
<ChunkzZ> nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> after you're done with yours and i'm done with mine hans, let's go through …], maybe @N0um3n0 want's to help us with this.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [maybe @N0um3n0 want's to help us with this.], I think it escapes my knowledge
<lubot> <N0um3n0> what is the problem?
<ChunkzZ> I knew I should've reported my bug :(
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ChunkzZ [<ChunkzZ> I knew I should've reported my bug :(], Always report bugs, always :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, what's your issue?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe we can fix it :)
<ChunkzZ> when I open chromium, I set as the default browser... I close chromium and open chromium, it asks again...
<ChunkzZ> apps keep on opening with firefox now and not chromium.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh, yes, we had to money with that quite a bit.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl knows more
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Money? Monkey. XD
<wxl> you know what? it's not a bug
<wxl> it just freaking sucks
<wxl> what i have gotten in the habit of doing is setting my default browser everywhere to x-www-browser and then using alternatives to twiddle the value of it
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @ChunkzZ [<ChunkzZ> when I open chromium, I set as the default browser... I close chromium …], i report this few days ago
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyone want to have a team meeting in an hour? :)
<wxl> let's just do it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Anyone want to have a team meeting in an hour? :)], I'm in
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T107: final 18.10 testing] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107#2256
<wxl> it will be a short meeting
<lubot> <kc2bez> I can meet. I will be on the road but available.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool 👍
<wxl> i'll keep on testing until then
<lyorian> I am in a bit but tired
<wxl> you don't with your install yet @HMollerCl
<wxl> ?
<wxl> donne?
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> restarting
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok done
<wxl> @HMollerCl you stole my check. :) i put it back.
<tsimonq2> HEY EVERYONE
<tsimonq2> LOOK AT THIS
<tsimonq2> Go to Lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> It's a secret project @VikingRedwolf has been working on
<wxl> holy crap that pink is hurting me
<tsimonq2> Well too bad :)
<wxl> the second screenshot needs to be fixed eventually :)
<ChunkzZ> the "get" lubuntu doesn't lead to 18.10 ;)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Qool!
<wxl> oh yeah we need to fix that
<wxl> can you handle that @tsimonq2 ? my suggestion? only move the html around and it is easy
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I'll update the downloads page and clean up the rest of the homepage as soon as we publish the announcement.
<tsimonq2> I'm working on that, by the wya.
<tsimonq2> *way
<ChunkzZ> I can't believe how fast it is O_o
<ChunkzZ> like opening apps etc is flawless.
<wxl> heee
<wxl> i love that because it's almost unintentional
<wxl> :)
<ChunkzZ> I'm so glad I waited now... was defiantly worth the wait for LXQt. :D
 * ChunkzZ just has a few more systems to do xD
<ChunkzZ> anyway, back to lurking. :) you guys are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tsimonq2> Don't lurk, stick around :D
<tsimonq2> Really cool to have more people participating in the channel here :)
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> wait what, lxqt has a krunner like launcher?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Alt + F2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lxqt-runner
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> is that new or something?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> er
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, it's been there for a while
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> yea that command needs to change next release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> lxqt-runner isn't the name, hmm
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> keybind I mean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you say so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, I guess it is called lxqt-runner
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> I have suggestions to change a LOT of keybinds. UX is my thing and I have so many to fix up including that with others as well :D
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> so many tasks for me to make
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes, make All The Tasks :D
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> I am doing the video with compton active but I did the install with compton not running . . . didnt realize it wouldnt be auto until after install
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, wxl made a case against enabling it by default but I'd be curious to get your thoughts on that too
<wxl> did i? i mean i dunno
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Alt + F2], "right meta + r" also works
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Yeah, wxl made a case against enabling it by default but I'd be curious to get y …], I agree not enabling it by default.
<wxl> i'm so deep into virtual machines it's gotten to the point that i automatically hit right ctrl when switching windows
<lubot> <HMollerCl> actually, to enable compton is a 2 step process. First step only enable some transparecies, like the panel transprencies. Second step enables the other effects.
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @HMollerCl ["right meta + r" also works], interesting but not better
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @tsimonq2 [Yeah, wxl made a case against enabling it by default but I'd be curious to get y …], I think it would be best to offer the option on install if possible that way if you want the best polish enable if you are going for resources thing then disable it
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @HMollerCl [actually, to enable compton is a 2 step process. First step only enable some tra …], all I did was run compton from the main menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @MichaelTunnell [all I did was run compton from the main menu], that enables first step
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTunnell [I think it would be best to offer the option on install if possible that way if …], Exactly
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> @HMollerCl [that enables first step], what is the next step?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you go to Preferences -> LXQt Settings -> Window Effects
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there you can change Opacity for example
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> oh thats for customizing though. I thought you mean there were more steps to activate functions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If you di that a conf file will be generated with more settings.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @MichaelTunnell [oh thats for customizing though. I thought you mean there were more steps to act …], The thing is that if you don't customize, the configuration file compton.conf won't be created.
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> hmm
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> so what benefit is it to make the config vs not making it?
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> I just edited the settings to make one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> window opacity
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (which people seems to like)
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> I thought I already saw that for inactive windows but maybe it was just the titlebars that I noticed that for
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Go to Lubuntu.me], Welcome to the new eighties
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> I like it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "Ubuntu Software Center" must be changed by Discover, right?
<wxl> yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> do you tested plasma-nm as network manager?
<lyorian> nm-tray
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, plasma-nm wouldn't work for us.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> nm-tray doesn't have all the KDE dependencies.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wave if you're around for a team meeting.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o/
<lyorian> o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> O/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Meh, I don't think it's enough people.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe another dya.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *day
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Everyone sorta forgot about it anyway until like an hour ago :D
<lubot> <kc2bez> 👍 it is a bit busy for all.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you want to tell everyone what you've been up to in the past week regardless, that's fine, but mostly for me it's been wabbit hunting and a long game of whack a mole :)
<wxl> o/
<lyorian> I have been  continuing to work on manual and had first pull request 
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Great work lyorian :)
<lyorian> one impoirtant thing is I think one high proity for manual is someone to have useage for bluedevil and how to connect to wifi with nm-tray
<wxl> i've been (recently) mostly working on tracking down the conditions that this EFI/encryption bug occurs in... so far, it seems like all :(
<lubot> <Wafficus> Question before I make it into a wish list item, why don't we create a testing queue in which team members can sign off that they tested something and to see what else to test?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A general wiki page actually wouldn't be a bad idea.
<wxl> @Wafficus that's essentially waht the tracker is. beyond that, we make tasks. like this: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] final 18.10 testing: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107
<lubot> <Wafficus> Also, can we make more actual qt based games like 2048 as a team
<wxl> @Wafficus there already are some. you should create a wiki page of suggestions for Qt-friendly but not KDE-required apps
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha I'll just pay attention to the tracker then
<lubot> <Wafficus> You got it will do but where is the general wiki page for our distro that I can just "add" a new wiki page ?
<wxl> phab.lubuntu.me/w
<lyorian> yeah that is a great wiki page I think appendix A of the manual should link to that page
<lubot> <Wafficus> It just uses like a form right to post a new wiki page right ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I was able to help a bit with proofing the manual. IRL seems to be more demanding than normal.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks wxl. We should probably just rename it to wiki for that tab aka /wiki
<lubot> <Wafficus> Why /w lol
<wxl> @Wafficus go to the phabricator and look to the left. for "wiki." also w is short for wiki. phabricator uses short bits for links. because long urls suck.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah gotcha no worries as long as there's a reason
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ha you even optimized the link names
<tsimonq2> lyorian: Mind if I go ahead and push some changes to the manual real quick?
<lyorian> tsimonq2: please do
<tsimonq2> Cool, I'll go ahead and directly push.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Just saying that maybe normal people might not find it. Maybe have the /wiki redirect to /w anyway
<wxl> again, look to the left for "wiki." right there. on every page.
<wxl> i also did a major overhaul on the bugs page
<wxl> i continue to add default packages there
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi, just back
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for the bugs page. I did notice.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'v been helpinf @wxl with 107
<lyorian> note the manual on the left on phab links to the display page for the manual not the repo I have made that mistake several times
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc7eac03287a0: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/tsimonq2-typo-cleanup'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc7eac03287a0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf796d17851d5: Typo and grammer.] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf796d17851d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL65bde59a3c84: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/patch-1'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL65bde59a3c84
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb077d950b2b2: Updated Chapter 2.2.6 qpdfview] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb077d950b2b2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6671be84f69: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/patch-2'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6671be84f69
<wxl> i've had it on the TODO list to really create a fantastic bug triage team for a looooong time and that's a good first step
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2f873211b7d7: Correct heading name to "Accessories"] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2f873211b7d7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL39f785b1b310: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/patch-3'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL39f785b1b310
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdac642bd1a13: Update ARK] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdac642bd1a13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL025ee7aa60f0: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/patch-4'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL025ee7aa60f0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc9378e5e071d: Updated upgrading doc] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc9378e5e071d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60919ae828c6: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/patch-5'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60919ae828c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd5d122cee25: Update ARK docs] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd5d122cee25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL391799ab3ccf: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/patch-6'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL391799ab3ccf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL900726a2299b: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/patch-7'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL900726a2299b
<wxl> simon!!!1
<tsimonq2> All done XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL778fb798ee6f: Update booting_the_image.rst] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL778fb798ee6f
<tsimonq2> Someone submitted a looooot of changes to the manual.
<wxl> that's fantastic!
<wxl> it would be nice if we could gather some folks together.. after we've had a little breather.. to start going over 18.04 bugs of which there are still some out there
<lubot> <kc2bez> 👍
<wxl> you volunteering @kc2bez? :)
<tsimonq2> I'm going to manually kick off a manual.lubuntu.me update for all the changes.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl I see a clear path in 107
<lubot> <kc2bez> To help you as much as I can ;)
<wxl> indeed @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with btrfs, the shutdown was differente than ext4 and gave me some errors
<wxl> @kc2bez the #1 thing you can do is go through bugs under lubuntu packages team or tagged lubuntu. start with the newest ones and go down. try to reproduce them. if you can, marked them confirmed and make sure all the other things for triage are taken care of and get me for statuses and priorites. if you can't, say as such and let me know and i'll make it invalid. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Clean up manual warnings] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108
<wxl> did we get enough tests for 32 bit? i didn't even freaking pay attention
<tsimonq2> We did.
<tsimonq2> I was paying attention.
<tsimonq2> Lots of new testers this time around actually.
<tsimonq2> Our PR campaign worked :)
<wxl> darn
<lubot> <kc2bez> :wxl I will try to help when I can. If I get stuck I will let you know.
<wxl> :)
<wxl> @kc2bez as you can see you cannot set priorities and statuses until you can join the right team. do some of that basic triage for a bit and we'll get you an application
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds good.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/ needs to be updated
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28ba21df7c5b: Add new spec.pdf after spe.rst got updated] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28ba21df7c5b
<lyorian> ok spec.rst is updated but I make spec.pdf actually with rst2dpf 
<tsimonq2> Awesome :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb8e1f60738e: Fix underlining warnings.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb8e1f60738e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [nm-tray doesn't have all the KDE dependencies.], nm-tray only has a terminal window for network configuration?
<tsimonq2> Right, that hasn't been implemented yet.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> anyone else need something to work on? :)
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 where did our list of contributors go on the web page?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hiding, because you didn't like it :)
<tsimonq2> But yeah, let's get that updated
<wxl> i DO like it
<tsimonq2> bah OK then :)
<wxl> i want everyone on there
<tsimonq2> Let's do it
<wxl> especially all the wonderful new people we have
<tsimonq2> I agree
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> anyone else need something to work on? :)], does we need some more tests  in 107?
<wxl> @HMollerCl probably not :(
<wxl> and could we put a big gosh darn thank you to all those new contributors in the release announcement please?
<wxl> i want to see names on there. recognition is well deserved!
<tsimonq2> Yes dear, I'm working on it :)
<wxl> huryyyyyyyyy
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3ae855e0b6e8: Fix bullets on qpdfview.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3ae855e0b6e8
<wxl> whoa reiser fails with some sort of squashfs error
<tsimonq2> hah I bet
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> whoa reiser fails with some sort of squashfs error], same thing happend to me with btrfs
<wxl> weird
<wxl> cuz btrfs worked fine with me
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#0QVvEgLsAiAtMZdLodHX3Q
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGc2c8bbdca3ed: Major release announcement updates (not done yet).] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGc2c8bbdca3ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbfaefc65264f: Remove falkon but is in lynorian-save-falkon.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbfaefc65264f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Clean up manual warnings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2276
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> cuz btrfs worked fine with me], the error I saw was different. The system went to terminal before reboot, and before "remove media and press enter" it gave my an error unmounting squash
<wxl> huh. under which conditions? encryption/gpt/efi?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<wxl> That's weird because it worked for me
<wxl> Maybe try again?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I will
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on other topic, I haven't seen the option to setup a VPN in nm-tray.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> VPN client
<wxl> hmmmm
<lubot> <kc2bez> I normally use the cli. Have to pay attention to that tonight when I get home.
<wxl> i use bitmask
<wxl> so no need to even bother with all that
<wxl> @HMollerCl according to this the VPN stuff should long be in there https://github.com/palinek/nm-tray/issues/3
<wxl> also did you notice there's a new nm-tray @tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> it allows one to trigger wifi scans
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 0uuu
<wxl> oh wait that vpn stuff is for "existing" vpn connection
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OUUUUUY
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I SEE
<wxl> however, the cli commands can set you up
<wxl> @HMollerCl re: VPNs i'm not sure that nmtui is sufficient to handle it. there's some suggestion i've seen that it can't. that's the "editor" referenced in the nm-tray context menu
<wxl> @HMollerCl nmcli will work, though
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Will check, need to setup a pptp VPN in my home to connect to my office
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Normally I use network-manager-gnome
<lynorian> I honestly haven't used vpns that much 
<wxl> well you could use that but gtk ewwwwwwwwwww
<Wafficus> hey there team, I read the latest msgs, any last things to try out in a VM?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way wxl I totes think we should port redshift-gtk to Qt.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [By the way wxl I totes think we should port redshift-gtk to Qt.], Nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [<Wafficus> hey there team, I read the latest msgs, any last things to try out in …], Not particularly :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for the offer though Wafficus
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> well you could use that but gtk ewwwwwwwwwww], That's why I want to find a qt solution
<wxl> @Wafficus maybe could do some porting?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [That's why I want to find a qt solution], nm-tray :)
<Wafficus> wxl: well for the next release, tag me with porting I guess for qt, keep in mind, i'm super beginner, but I'm still trying to get the hang of it. I've been following their documentation guide for beginners to make GUI programs with buttons, buttons that close the program, and more recently the slider with the progress bar example.
<wxl> Wafficus: maybe make a couple projects for yourself. make a calculator. that might be a good start
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get agaida to adopt lxqt-calculator upstream, there we go XD
<Wafficus> wxl: good idea, I like that tbh
<Wafficus> wxl: is the beginner guide documentation a good start though right?
 * wxl shrugs
<Wafficus> wxl: just making sure cause I want to make sure I'm using my time effectively
<wxl> i didn't go through it to be honest. i just duckduckgo'd some stuff that looked decent :)
<Wafficus> wxl: gotcha, well, you know I'm doing this because I'd like to be a core developer for the project later on
<wxl> and you're certainly on the right track
<wxl> none of us are really great c++ developers. or even good ones. or even very good at reading the more clever code.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, I'd say I'm good at reading code.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I suck at writing it though. :)
<wxl> c++ has a lot of really unique syntax that can be a little obtuse at times i find
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Meh :)
<Wafficus> gotcha, good idea to make a calculator
<Wafficus> i'll take you up on that challenge after the guide tbh
<Wafficus> thankfully I was exposed to some of this in high school
<Wafficus> but I was such a slacker back then and barely cared about school other than making sure I did well in tests.
<Wafficus> its interesting seeing it now cause its just a matter of applying more of my adult wisdom tbh
<Wafficus> some of it makes more sense than it did in hindsight
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-19
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Get agaida to adopt lxqt-calculator upstream, there we go XD], like this? https://github.com/mfitzp/15-minute-apps/tree/master/calculator
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sweet yeah well using qt with c++
<lubot> <Wafficus> I do python for side projects though
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T109: Add restructed text syntax highlighting to featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T109
<lubot> <HMollerCl> going back to vpn thing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nmcli is commanline only, right?
<wxl> correct
<wxl> nmtui is a ncurses interface but i'm not sure it's feature complete
<wxl> if you can get it to work in nmtui, you can get it to work in the "edit connections" selection of nm-tray because that's whta it opens
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, by the way wxl
<lubot> <tsimonq2> plasma-nm and nm-tray both use the same library on the backend
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So while we can't use plasma-nm, we can look at how they implemented certain things with the library.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Worst case scenario it's a KDE library, so :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I don't see VPN in nmtui either
<lubot> <HMollerCl> In add I see: DSL, Ethernet, InfiniBand, Wi-Fi, Bond, Bridge, IP tunnel, Team, VLAN
<wxl> bummer
<wxl> nmcli it is then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nmcli is only commadn line
<lubot> <HMollerCl> apparently whit a valid config file a VPN connection can be up/down. But it can't be friendly created
<wxl> right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> why plasma-nm ca'nt be used?
<wxl> plasmoid
<wxl> essentially needs all of plasma desktop
<wxl> i mean jeez someone enterprising could probably cut out the stuff in plasma-nm that's not in nm-tray and paste it in and call it a day XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47fcd69a2191: Start appendix on live session.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47fcd69a2191
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8ae234472e46: fix indentation for warning.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8ae234472e46
<wxl> @lynorian: we should probably have a page in the manual on how to set up a connection that isn't natively supported by nm-tray/nmtui.. someone on #lubuntu said wpa-enterprise wasn't a thing either
<lynorian> wxl put that on phab please I honestly don't use either of those setups so won't be the easiest for me to write
<wxl> @HMollerCl can i count on you for that? you can generalize it. 
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl can i count on you for that? you can generalize it.], ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure what wpa-enterprise is.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> any other thing? maybe it's easier to port something than to write cases for all the options??
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaa, you are thinking in copyng the config files generated with plasma-nm ??
<wxl[m]> I think just keep it general. You can use the VPN as an example
<wxl[m]> Probably could go that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/AFSdoI5EfRI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup 👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL661069441563: Add how to clone from phab and fix typos.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL661069441563
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5a6fd63900ce: Correct chapter 2.4/ to spell Accessories correctly and fix in TOCTREE so it…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5a6fd63900ce
<lyorian> @steedalion I just noticed in the changelog that you spotted a typo in a filename I fixed it but ^ should have the diff which should help you in knowning how to fix more of the same problem. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They're not on Telegram.
<wxl> i wonder if we can bridge to the phab chat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hmmm
<lyorian> oh well was worth a shot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> aptghetto was added by: aptghetto
<lubot> OdinTdh was added by: OdinTdh
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Hello guys. I have a very simple utility that I would like in the future be included in Lubuntu (Ubuntu) repositories
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Any ideas that what are the tasks necessary to get this
<lubot> <brli7848> First share the code.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Well, i had a repository in gitlab.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Alberto Vicente / pyLinuxWheel · GitLab ... https://gitlab.com/OdinTdh/pyLinuxWheel
<lubot> <OdinTdh> I think that is not properly structured to be packaged but well, in part, this is the reason for i asking in this channel
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi @OdinTdh I think @tsimonq2 or @wxl could help you, but I think they are in the US west coast time zone, so, sleeping now.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> I dont have hurry, because the application is in alpha status, and i have to work more in it. But i would like to prepare to be packaged in the future
<lubot> <OdinTdh> So is not a problem to wait hehe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Hi @OdinTdh I think @tsimonq2 or @wxl could help you, but I think they are in th …], (wxl is US west coast, I'm US central ;) )
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @OdinTdh [Hello guys. I have a very simple utility that I would like in the future be incl …], What's it do?
<lubot> <OdinTdh> It is a very little utility to change the range (in grades) of logitech racing wheels
<lubot> <OdinTdh> It is useful for linux gamers, because the official tool to do this is only in Windows, and my program is little alternative. Now, only can change the range, but in the future i want to support all features from the driver
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can help you get it in the repos but whether or not we should include it in Lubuntu is a different story. ... One major question that affects the latter is why you chose GTK 3 instead of Qt. We switched to LXQt this cycle, and as a project, Qt has become a first class citizen (and we try to avoid shipping GTK apps by default if we 
<lubot> can help it). ... In our experience, Qt 5 is quite a bit more stable anyway. :)
<lubot> <OdinTdh> I dont pretend that be installed by default in Lubuntu, because it is only useful for owners of logitech racing wheels and it is a minority. But i would like that can be installed easy from Ubuntu repositories
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OK, cool 👍
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would still like to know why you went with GTK over Qt though. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The release announcement will be out shortly (it's intentionally delayed until today, I'll explain later). ISOs are up here if you want them: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/18.10/release/
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Ok. Im going to try to explain. My favourites desktops uses Gtk (mate, lxde, xfce) and the python gtk3 tutorial is very good, better in my opinion thst the documentation of pyqt.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> On the other hand i m going to differenciate the ui part from the interaction with the driver, so is perfect possible to create a ui in qt and reuse part of the code of my aplication.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> The truth is that now is a very little applications so it doesnt have sense overthinking about the architecture of the application when it is only a 500 lines in Python
<lubot> <tsimonq2> True.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me know when you make a release that's stable enough for general consumption and I can get it packaged and in the repos for you. :)
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Thanks Simon!!!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No problem, let me know if you need me for anything else :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Sweet idea about Linux drivers for wheels. One of the reasons I still have a Windows based gaming machine
<lubot> <Wafficus> Interesting take on gtk though this project is more geared to qt for the present so I think that's why we're focusing on using it for now
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right. I mean, GTK is fine, we just prefer Qt for anything Lubuntu endorses. If @OdinTdh really wanted to, if it was a Qt frontend, I'd let him develop it under the Lubuntu team umbrella (which makes you part of a Linux distro team and strengthens the credibility of the Lubuntu brand I think).
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus, God forbid you get hit by a bus or something similar, your project can be carried on as normal.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But it's all up to you, @OdinTdh.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Well, i can study qt and take a decision about it. It can be interesting
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me know, because we'd be happy to have you on the team, even if it's just to work on that. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> By the way, welcome @aptghetto, good to have you here. :)
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Thanks for the invitation. Let me study a bit a qt. I think that a qt version can be easy to make
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <Luiz Cláudio> Hello everyone, testing Lubuntu 18.10 LXQt and it is working very well, congratulations to the whole team.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks 👍
<lubot> <Wafficus> When's the next team meeting btw? And could it be 7:30 pm est onward :D
<lubot> <marneu> Looks like the upgrade from 18.04 is working even worse than expected, this might need a section in the manual and/or release notes. ... https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/9peiw2/upgraded_to_1810_desktop_environment_is/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [When's the next team meeting btw? And could it be 7:30 pm est onward :D], After the release announcement etc. I'm taking a vacation from Lubuntu so maybe we have to skip a week if others are doing the same.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @marneu [Looks like the upgrade from 18.04 is working even worse than expected, this migh …], Oh, I don't doubt it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The whole freaking release is a new feature.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm ready to call the upgrade path unsupported, just install fresh...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise we have the document Lyn wrote up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I don't even know if I want to officially support it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: Must haves for 18.10 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#2290
<wxl> re: T53 did you move the remaining items somewhere else?
<tsimonq2> Not yet, but it's two items I know off the top of my head.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL26f7700fac76: Improved the upgrading manual appendix D by: 	Including screen shots in GUI…] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL26f7700fac76
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa252d6d04091: Update upgrading.rst] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa252d6d04091
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64d20e656eb1: Improved Discover Documentation by 	adding screenshot 	making section more…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64d20e656eb1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9ecb83017fc: Merge remote-tracking branch 'pr-1/master'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9ecb83017fc
<tsimonq2> wxl: DUUUUDE
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<tsimonq2> wxl: Look at those improvements horse guy just made
<tsimonq2> <3
<wxl> O_O
<tsimonq2> ikr!
<lubot> <kc2bez> Cool!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So, is that guy lurking in here under a different name? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If so, show yourself, because you're freaking awesome.
<wxl> maybe alternately we recommend a move $HOME to a separate partition and do a new install upgrade path
<wxl> but we'd need to do something with Cala to get it to support that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T110: support re-using separate /home] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T110
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T111: Add more robust checking for disk space] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T111
<wxl> @TheWendyPower @HMollerCl i didn't really pay attention to it but does the volume icon seem particularly dark to you? can we resolve that some how
<lubot> <marneu> wxl: I've seen a similar issue with the nm-tray icon with light themes.
<wxl> that's to be expected, marneau, because it's light
<wxl> if you change from a dark to light theme, you need to change from a light to dark icon theme
<lubot> <marneu> No, I think the icon stays light regardless.
<wxl> the icon theme should change it
<lubot> <marneu> The volume icon should change as well, but it doesn't.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Have you tried logging out and logging in again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We might need to go hunt down agaida for this one :P
<lubot> <marneu> @tsimonq2 [Have you tried logging out and logging in again?], I think I did, but I might be wrong. I'll investigate.
<lubot> <marneu> ha, nevermind. wxl was right, I didn't change the icon theme (I didn't notice because I usually set the Qt theme to "gtk2").
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @TheWendyPower @HMollerCl i didn't really pay attention to it but does the …], It is very dark indeed, also the battery one if you use the one from the theme. I tried to get how it works but I couldn't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It appears to be papirus dark issue
<lubot> <HMollerCl> With numix it change
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (numix circle looks awesome)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Nm-tray icon does change when changing between papirus and papirus-dark
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There is an option that is something like "change icon colors according to theme" if you change that the volume icons become black, but all the icons in pcmanfm-qt become white too and thus can't be seen
<lyorian> Tes pretty sure logout is best for panel as it doesn't change widget
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @wxl they are dark...
<wxl> we probably should have fixed that
<wxl> this is my problem. i don't tend to pay attention to stuff like that
<wxl> i like dark and as such have had to suffer with the occassional dark icon here and there. no big deal.
<wxl> (in my mind)
<wxl> maybe we can do an SRU to fix the icon? is that crazy, @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> maybe we can do an SRU to fix the icon? is that crazy, @tsimonq2 ?], It isn't crazy.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fairly doable.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> I would like to lighten them up a little. Keeping them dark, but not so dark.
<wxl> maybe a light border around them?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Here's the only problem. Unless the user does an update before the first login, since LXQt has no concept of profiles, the unpatched copy will be copied to `~/.config`, but then the update won't copy over the change.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's hacky, horrible, and won't be accepted if we tried to do that in postinst.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it's probably best to release note it.
<wxl> ok
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> For 19.04 we can have that fixed.
<wxl> yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh for sure.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> There are several UI things I would like to get cleaned up for 19.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [There are several UI things I would like to get cleaned up for 19.04], Then you and @MichaelTunnell should file a bunch of Phab tasks. :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have our own instance for a reason, don't be afraid to brain dump in a task.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Here's the only problem. Unless the user does an update before the first login, …], where is it copied? I always thought there where here /usr/share/icons/Papirus-Dark
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> BRAIN DUMP
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @tsimonq2 I really should, so I can keep track of them all.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [where is it copied? I always thought there where here /usr/share/icons/Papirus-D …], Wait, are you talking about fixing the icon itself or the CO configuration for the panel?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower [@tsimonq2 I really should, so I can keep track of them all.], Doeeeeet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTunnell [BRAIN DUMP], Yup :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Wait, are you talking about fixing the icon itself or the CO configuration for t …], Is tehre another way to do it?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Is tehre another way to do it?], Well, if the icon itself is wrong we can fix that, but if the configuration is wrong we can't fix it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure where the problem is. When you select the icon theme, there is a checkbox with something like "color icons according to style controls (palllet)"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you uncheck this, the volume icon can be seen, but the pcmanfm-qt can't
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But that doesn't happened with numix-circle-
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl Could you maybe try to play with Kvantum?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [@HMollerCl Could you maybe try to play with Kvantum?], ok, will look at it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> is there a good info on how icons work? I'm still in an old install from august, and although I have made all the updates, there is still an icon in papirus I have different from a fresh install (for pulse audio I have the same icon as for volume). I have purged and reinstall papirus icon and this rhing is still different.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe there is something i ./config that made this happened and that we could use.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEf21f79f53753: DSC file for 3.0.4-1ubuntu0.2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEf21f79f53753
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEaf08511885ad: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEaf08511885ad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEa655fa006512: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.4-1ubuntu0.2 to ubuntu/bionic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEa655fa006512
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE521061e85dd8: Import patches-applied version 3.0.4-1ubuntu0.2 to applied/ubuntu/bionic…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE521061e85dd8
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So @Wafficus I know you've asked for it, and I think it's a good idea: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/testing-backlog/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^ please feel free to add stuff.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24383a9b21fb: Polish the upgrading guide even more.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24383a9b21fb
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1053384401588047873
<lubot> <Wafficus> Simon: yesssss that's great. Sweet. This makes our process more lean instead of having to ask and bog down the chat. Thanks a lot
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe1e598f1afb7: Add volume control within vlc.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe1e598f1afb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2087346d8298: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me:2222/source/lubuntu-manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2087346d8298
<lubot> <Wafficus> Psyched for the release. I'm assuming you can just do an update via terminal right?
<lubot> <Wafficus> From beaver to cosmic
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> but then you will have gtk duplicates of lots of stuff is the hard part
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Psyched for the release. I'm assuming you can just do an update via terminal rig …], Yeah, I wouldn't upgrade, personally.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Gotcha good to know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'm interested in possibly applying some six sigma and lean ideas to our development process too btw. I'm usually involved with quality processes at work and am wondering if you guys think we could benefit from it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wuzzat? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Actually
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't tell me here
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Create a task 😉
<lubot> <Wafficus> Will do. I'll put related links. Not a huge deal but it might help the end customer in terms of release schedules and quality
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<lubot> <Wafficus> Plus it's a skill that anyone in software could definitely put in their resume so I think the whole team could benefit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfaa87869929c: Add how to change input volume for pavucontrol-qt.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfaa87869929c
<lubot> axelius was added by: axelius
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @axelius! You looking to help out or just lurk? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah, I see you're from the Spanish group :D
<lubot> <axelius> @tsimonq2 [Ah, I see you're from the Spanish group :D], Yes.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL192646da341c: Add note that printscreen launches screenshot.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL192646da341c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: Find a solution for LTS users who want a Lubuntu Manual] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGe2dcc79d4190: Polish the 18.10 post much further. Typo fixes from here on out, I think.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGe2dcc79d4190
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: Find a solution for LTS users who want a Lubuntu Manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112#2325
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: Find a solution for LTS users who want a Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112#2326
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG432f62919edc: Add issue about systemd-resolved being the usual mess that it is to the 18.10…] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG432f62919edc
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 The announcement looks good. Please add a link to Mastodon for me https://mastodon.technology/@kc2bez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Will do :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<kc2bez> Thank YOU!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf9761e1a43d: Add change font /font size and spellcheck to libreoffice writer.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf9761e1a43d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL69f888561115: Add basics such as select a theme and open save files.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL69f888561115
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd6a97ef39e60: Add Dan's (kc2bez) Mastodon profile to the 18.10 announcement.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd6a97ef39e60
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44df54a130a6: Add fcitx how to launch virtual on screen keyboard.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44df54a130a6
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-20
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: Find a solution for LTS users who want a Lubuntu Manual] InternetUser1 (RealName) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112#2328
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: Find a solution for LTS users who want a Lubuntu Manual] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112#2329
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d41c75333b8: Add how to change font size and font.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d41c75333b8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6dd857341155: Add how to change font /color of desktop icons.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6dd857341155
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: Fix tap to click ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T114: Adapt Six Sigma and Lean Quality Processes To Our Workflow] SBanya (Samuel Banya) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T114
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: Fix tap to click ] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113#2347
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: Fix tap to click ] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113#2348
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: Fix tap to click ] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113#2350
<Steedalion> Good day all, I'm not getting snapping windows on 18.10. More specifically the  W-arrow keys aren't resizing windows. Is this normal at this stage?
<Steedalion> I've replaced the rc.xml files with the ones on github. They have the command and still no luck.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That might be related to the superkey stuff @TheWendyPower and @HMollerCl had to do...
<Steedalion> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They're the ones that worked on superkey support for the menu.
<wxl> did you restart openbox?
<wxl> we were doing changes that are global, so not window manager specific
<wxl> unless they overwrote something but i believe lxqt-globalkeysd should handle that gracefully
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: Find a solution for LTS users who want a Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112#2351
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [That might be related to the superkey stuff @TheWendyPower and @HMollerCl had to …], Wow!!! I've never heard before of window snapping. Will have to look at it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [Wow!!! I've never heard before of window snapping. Will have to look at it], It's an Openbox thing :)
<wxl> uh
<wxl> i don't see that in the documentation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh, I see what you're getting at, you're not taking a jab at me for not documenting it. XD ... Yeah, it's custom implemented back from the gilir days. We've had it for many releases now.
<wxl> is that GrowToEdge/GrowToFill?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<Steedalion> Yes I restarted openbox. I did not try lxqt-globalkeysd. I will try and replace the whole lot and hopefully not break anything.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> The stuff we worked on didn't affect any window management shortcuts.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> It was all the global menu.
<Steedalion> I'm refering to windows resizing just to be clear.
<wxl> yeah that has nothing to do with lxqt-globalkeys, in general
<wxl> that's allll openbox
<wxl> ugh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ECHAN? :)
<Steedalion> Yeah. I think I'm gonna spin up a 18.04 and upgrade and see the results because this is killing me. Thanks though. I'll report back on my findings.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks!
<wxl> did you change the wrong rc.xml file?
<Steedalion> Could it have anything to do with using the 18.10 image?
<Steedalion> No. I replaced all. 
<Steedalion> well all in /etc/
<wxl> in /etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox?
<Steedalion> do I delete the ones in /USER/.config/
<Steedalion> ?
<Steedalion> yes
<wxl> i would have changed the ones in ~/.config personally as i believe they take precendence
<kc2bez> They should :wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm in 18.04 now. What and how should I snap windows?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Super key + arrow
<Steedalion> <Windows>+Left 
<wxl> http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Actions#GrowToFill
<lubot> <HMollerCl> perfect!
<wxl> oh if it's directional it's the one above that.. GrowToEdge
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Steedalion did you tried righ widnows jkey?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some machines don't have it
<Steedalion> @wxl okay, tried that I am ready to give up now. Do you think it has anything to do with using 18.10 image?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [Some machines don't have it], They only have one or the other
<Steedalion> @HMollerCl, I don't have right one. Only left.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ahh, got it.
<Steedalion> +
<wxl> loading. 1s
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I wonder if the right one is hardcoded in there.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mm, becasue at least in my system, the default only works with windows right key
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (defaults for runner and for pcmanfm)
<Steedalion> Working 100%
<wxl> ok it's not in there by default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wait wat?
<wxl> it's not
<wxl> in there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [mm, becasue at least in my system, the default only works with windows right key], Ohhh, the snapping only works with the right Super key you're saying?
<wxl> by default
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It has to be
<wxl> i don't see it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I love you dearly but you're blind :)
<wxl> nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 🤔
<wxl> prove it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> After I'm done with "dinner" :(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Ohhh, the snapping only works with the right Super key you're saying?], no, that in 18.10 the default super+r and super+e only works with super_r (not with super_l)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hub
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *Huh
<wxl> here's where keybindings start
<wxl> search for GrowTo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [Huh], and now I'm ultra confused cause my notebook has only one window key, I normally connecta and external keyboard whcih have both and work differently
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [and now I'm ultra confused cause my notebook has only one window key, I normally …], So do I with my laptop
<kc2bez> :( same here
<Steedalion> ResizeTo
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml$201
<wxl> yeah that's a different thing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> isn't this? https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-default-settings/browse/ubuntu%252Fcosmic/src/etc/xdg/xdg-Lubuntu/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml$318
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup, that's it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl is blind :)
<Steedalion> Yeah, I've got that, restarted openbox too but no luck.
<wxl> that's not what you said it was, dear
<wxl> anyways go fix it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhhh so what's actually wrong? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The lines look fine to me.
<Steedalion> It just doesn't work. The XML commands are there but nothing happens.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/blog/browse/master/posts/release/lubuntu-18.10-final/post.md$18 and line 25 are kind of the same or not?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ah indeed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I blame wxl :)
<Steedalion> lol
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But, his line feels better.
<Steedalion> It's chilled.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So I'll fix it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<kc2bez> Oh I see what is happening.
<kc2bez> sometimes it does work
<Steedalion> Has not worked for me.
<kc2bez> I only have the one meta key so it keeps trying ot open the menu
<kc2bez> *the
<Steedalion> I am attempting to sping up 18.04 and upgrade to 18.10 and hopefully it works.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You might have some problems with that.
<kc2bez> If I mash it fast enough with the window captured it seems to do it. 
<kc2bez> Not every time though.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> I only have the one meta key so it keeps trying ot open the menu], bute meta+r and meta+e work?
<kc2bez> meta arrow key
<kc2bez> meta e or meta r don't seem to do anything.
<Steedalion> Does anyones work?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> meta e or meta r don't seem to do anything.], and you have only one meta key?
<kc2bez> yes on the laptop keyboard. If I plug an external one in with 2 buttons the right one seems to work fine.
<Steedalion> Okay I figured it out. The menu is taking precendence(excuse my spelling over the other commands)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> yes on the laptop keyboard. If I plug an external one in with 2 buttons …], fine with + arrrow, +e and +r ?
<kc2bez> meta e opens pcman and meta r open lxqt-runner
<Steedalion> Go to Keyboard shorcuts (menu-> Pref-> Settings -> Shortcut Keys) and disable "Show/hide main menu"
<wxl> sounds like we need to rewrite all the keybindings in openbox
<Steedalion> Works like a bomb.
<wxl> or that
<kc2bez> might just need to move it down so it doesn't take precedence
<Steedalion> Resize is not in global action manager.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T113: Fix tap to click ] agaida (Alf Gaida) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T113#2352
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on the VPN issue. In 18.04 all the connectios, including the VPN are stored in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ but with nmtui I can't see the VPN connectios (I can with nm-connection-editor)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, for VPN nm-tray can connect to VPN, but canot create.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hans Möller, [19.10.18 23:47] ... haven't found how to create vpn connections w/o ntework-manager-gnome
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGcebe0d7bb958: Spanish translation, huge thanks to GatoOscuro!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGcebe0d7bb958
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG5a34805688a2: Remove duplicate Trojita bullet point.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG5a34805688a2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG27975c98127c: Remove duplicate and.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG27975c98127c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG21dffd7c62d0: Add the YouTube video from Michael.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG21dffd7c62d0
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu 18.10 has been released with LXQt as the default desktop environment! https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/ ... Check out the release video made by TuxDigital which gives an overview of the release: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRgcsTQGvwU
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGa0707644d958: Fix some minor stuff and add the post to the list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGa0707644d958
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice video
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG34de0b6e255c: Fix typos in the Spanish post, thanks Hans!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG34de0b6e255c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG3f31deaeb235: Fix an extra space.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG3f31deaeb235
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Revamp Weblate] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115
<lubot> <Wafficus> Love the announcement post. Great use of language, and very honest. I like that you were very specific on topics especially since we know were dealing with Linux users who might look for small details like the ones you mentioned. Great post, Simon
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thank you so much :)
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hans, that's sick that you're helping bring Spanish to the table. Should bridge the gap for a lot of people.
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 18.10 with LXQt is out! https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Bridged to https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development , #lubuntu:disroot.org (Matrix) | This channel is LOGGED at irclogs.ubuntu.com; usage implies acceptance of the Ubuntu IRC guidelines | Authenticate to NickServ before sending messages
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [Hans, that's sick that you're helping bring Spanish to the table. Should bridge …], I'm just really psyched that we have such a large Spanish group :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey has also been helping
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/5O16PY2S/file_4256.png
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 109 members
<lubot> <Wafficus> It's interesting. I'm wondering if they're from Europe, or the Americas
<lubot> <Wafficus> Clearly there's a demand though and it's good were trying to push ground
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Both
<lubot> <Wafficus> One day soon I'll be on your guys level ha
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah I see
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A lot from South America, some from Europe, a few from the states
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [One day soon I'll be on your guys level ha], hehe
<lubot> <Wafficus> I see
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks for the cudos in that announcement, makes me feel proud. Seriously, I really like how open and honest this team is. Looking forward to kicking more butt soon.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Good night for now team
<lubot> <tsimonq2> G'night @Wafficus, thanks man :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2018-October/001381.html
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T116: Cherry pick lxqt-config GUI fixes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T116
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb54fd87cef9b: Add refresh rate and info to monitor settings.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb54fd87cef9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL823e28b7f9eb: Fix warnings with static not being found and an indentation error in upgrading.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL823e28b7f9eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b881386ceca: Add show desktop panel.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b881386ceca
<csteed> Lyn, can I push another commit to github.
<csteed> Hello by the way.
<Steedalion> I am the guy pushing the manual commits to github.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL766b09b571c0: Add basic useage on how to add a user.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL766b09b571c0
<lubot> <marneu> Apparently there are a couple of typos in the commands in Appendix D of the manual:  ... https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/9pllk0/please_wait_for_the_release_notes_before_running/e844j5r/
<lubot> <marneu> > But there's at least one typo in the list: gnome-disk-utilityi. ... > Another is audiacious. But folks will figure it out from the terminal output.
<lubot> <marneu> Dug out my github account and made a pull request for those.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Hello guys. I have some questions about QT. What are you using to develop with Qt, QML or QtWidgets? And if you use python binding what are you using, pyqt or pyside2 (now is called qt for Python)?
<lubot> <Wafficus> From my own beginner perspective on their use of qt, I believe c++ with qt. Could be wrong
<lubot> <Wafficus> I've been going through the qt beginner guide with the intent on refreshing c++ skills. Otherwise I would have went the pyqt route too but I was advised it's better with c++ instead. Take a look at the existing repo and see if you see any pyqt related files since I could be wrong.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I don't think I answered your qml or qtwidgets question so hopefully wxl or Simon can chime in.
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Thanks to give your opinion Samuel!!
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Now i m interested more in qml vs QtWidgets discussion, because about c++ and Python , i prefer Python.
<lubot> <marneu> I'm pretty sure there's no QML in LXQt, see this github issue from an upstream core dev: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1433
<lubot> <marneu> (not that I personally know anything about Qt development)
<lubot> <OdinTdh> Well it is better to use QtWidgets then
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEa8561bae02c1: DSC file for 0.4.2-1] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEa8561bae02c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEfc81cc42a801: Import patches-unapplied version 0.4.2-1 to debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEfc81cc42a801
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYARCHIVEd852ba561f31: Import patches-applied version 0.4.2-1 to applied/debian/sid] agaida (Alf Gaida) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYARCHIVEd852ba561f31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Revamp Weblate] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115#2371
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T112: Find a solution for LTS users who want a Lubuntu Manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T112#2372
<tsimonq2> wxl: I want to get these SRUs knocked out today.
<tsimonq2> Have you noticed the low hanging fruit I made a task for?
<lubot> <Wafficus> Simon Quigly: did you see odins question?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I haven't, looking.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @OdinTdh [Well it is better to use QtWidgets then], That sounds right to me, try to use it, otherwise QML works as well.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The thing with the network manager I think it's important
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Which?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> The thing that nm-applet doesn't have full support
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> This cycle I think we really need to make some headway there
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think we can implement a lot of the stuff
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But the best part about right now is that we can say "we have six months" and take a deep breath :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Jejeje, yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like, the last few days are GO GO GO GO GO GO WXL STOP BREAKING STUFF GO GO GO GO
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Now it's done with
<lubot> <HMollerCl> at the end I ended up installing network-manaer-gnome and run the config utility with nm-connection editor
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's not good ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I tried to use plasma-nm but could laucnh it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That was why we couldn't use it; it's a Plasmoid and it won't work on the LXQt desktop. palinek wrote this little thing, and he's also on the LXQt team
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But yeah, I catch your drife
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *drift
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T107: Calamares testing] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107#2375
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T108: Clean up manual warnings] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T108#2377
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Draft release notes for 18.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#2379
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL43e6807a1ee1: Update upgrading.rst] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL43e6807a1ee1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2965736ccf0b: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2965736ccf0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL262bdd4782ea: Changes made to live session] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL262bdd4782ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc99a11a6ba2d: Removed semi colons from Chapter 1.1 and 1.2 headings. 	Should remain the same…] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc99a11a6ba2d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc5699be4a65b: Renamed lxqt-runner to Runner and added a screenshot] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc5699be4a65b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bfc1bf3e8fd: Changed some inconsistant headings] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bfc1bf3e8fd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0f203d2991e5: Added screenshots and improved Panel chapter. Correcting other minor errors.] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0f203d2991e5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf90ebf78461e: Merge branch 'master' of https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf90ebf78461e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91afb43300de: Merge remote-tracking branch 'Steedalion/master'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91afb43300de
<tsimonq2> Wooooot, some manual changes :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80ad115cffbe: Merge branch 'master' into master] Steedalion (Steed) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80ad115cffbe
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.lxqt.org/t/lubuntu-bloat/420/7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALef9e8f76af7d: Additional cleanup.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALef9e8f76af7d
<wxl[m]> I wonder if we couldn't figure out a way to make a shim to make a Plasmoid just work in the panel
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl[m]> We need to start by working on the hard stuff I think. All that porting for example
<wxl[m]> And though we aren't focused on lightweight we still want to stay out of the way. Doubling memory usage seems shocking. We should investigate and do what we can to slim that down
<tsimonq2> Uhm, doubling isn't accurate.
<tsimonq2> I've seen several people independently verify it's 50-100 MB.
<wxl[m]> Well it's close
<tsimonq2> Not even close.
<tsimonq2> 50% increase at most.
<tsimonq2> That's not double :)
<wxl[m]> Huh
<tsimonq2> Where you been getting your info from?
<tsimonq2> #fakenews
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl[m]> Um that's the definition of double
<tsimonq2> uhm, no it isn't.
<tsimonq2> 200 -> 300 even is not double.
<tsimonq2> 200 -> 400 is.
<tsimonq2> 200 -> 400 is 100%, 200 -> 300 is 50%.
<wxl[m]> Well the Russian guy had double
<tsimonq2> That's one person, where I've eaily heard five or six all line up at 50-100 MB increase.
<tsimonq2> *easily
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but that increase is beacuse of varios small things. lxqt-runner for example
<wxl[m]> And his idle was about 500 which is an order of magnitude greater than the 50 you mentioned
<tsimonq2> 500 O_O
<tsimonq2> That's totally unheard of.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> qplipper
<tsimonq2> The MOST I've heard is 350.
<wxl[m]> So we should investigate that
<tsimonq2> Andthey had other stuff running.
<tsimonq2> wxl[m]: NOT IT.
<tsimonq2> :)
<wxl[m]> Or maybe something core
<wxl[m]> Things do change under the hood
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt-runner 13M
<lubot> <HMollerCl> qlipper 12M
<wxl[m]> I always had a clipboard manager so that's nothing new
<wxl[m]> That's a feature really. And one that can be turned off
<lubot> <HMollerCl> botting 18.04 to see how much it takes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, but when people do the comparisson don't turn them off
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's why I prefer compton off as default for example
<wxl[m]> The question we should ask is what is the comparison with equivalent function
<wxl[m]> I can't remember if we shipped clipit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on 18.04
<wxl[m]> I'm on my phone soooooo 😂
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxpanel 33M vs lxqt-panel 31M
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is no thing as a clipper in 18.04
<wxl[m]> Oooh let's get that in a wiki!
<wxl[m]> Clipit?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 845x768) https://i.imgur.com/JxpvRxX.jpg 18.04
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pcmanfm 38M pcmanfm-qt 36M
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so panel and pcmanfm are lighter in it qt versions
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nm-applet 34M nm-tray 12M (but I don't think that is a good thing to show)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: We should look at swapping out qps with ksysguard
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [wxl: We should look at swapping out qps with ksysguard], klubuntu gets closer
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk [klubuntu gets closer], HAH
<wxl[m]> Klaatubuntu you mean
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T117: Must haves for 19.04 release] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
<tsimonq2> wxl[m], lynorian, @TheWendyPower, @Wafficus, @HMollerCL, etc: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] Must haves for 19.04 release: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T117
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T118: Package sddm-config-editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T118
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ooh welcome center sounds easy
<lubot> <Wafficus> Thanks for the ping
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TheWendyPower's got that one; collaborate with her :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps you can both work together on it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T119: Make checksum verification automatic] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T119
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T120: Get Raspberry Pi images on the official infrastructure] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T120
#lubuntu-devel 2018-10-21
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [wxl: We should look at swapping out qps with ksysguard], Why!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Better UI I guess :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do a side-by-side comparison yourself.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Ah I gotcha. Not gonna steal Wendy's thunder though lemme know if you want a newbie like me to help @TheWendyPower
<lubot> miguel1mx was added by: miguel1mx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome @miguel1mx :)
<lubot> <miguel1mx> Thank you, @tsimonq2!
<lubot> <miguel1mx> The final Lubuntu 18.10 was even better than the beta! Thank you so much!
<lubot> <miguel1mx> It feels faster and the file manager is a little more responsive!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot> Thomas Ward was added by: Thomas Ward
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HE'S HERE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot> <Thomas Ward> :P
<lubot> <miguel1mx> Welcome!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95f08d167d57: Remove Gtk Spec.pdf as Qt one as Spec sheet.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95f08d167d57
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Revamp Weblate] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115#2442
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Revamp Weblate] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115#2444
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Revamp Weblate] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115#2445
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T107: Calamares testing] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T107#2446
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2a15fcb62817: Add initial docs for multimonitor settings.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2a15fcb62817
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL80e32610648c: Add stub on how to launch kde_partition manager.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL80e32610648c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b98da210442: Add kde partition manager to toctree.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b98da210442
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfc49e7d4137d: Add how to check SMART on kdepartition manager.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfc49e7d4137d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Revamp Weblate] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115#2447
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL91e6136fa1dc: Update translations with all languages Weblate supports.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL91e6136fa1dc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08c8246796d8: Update translations with all languages Weblate supports.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08c8246796d8
<tsimonq2> wxl: qtwebkit-opensource-src is in Cosmic UNAPPROVED now.
<tsimonq2> I tested the fix from my PPA in a VM before uploading and it works fine.
<tsimonq2> If LibreOffice continues to fail I will be confused as to why.
<tsimonq2> If @Wafficus or @HMollerCl wants to take care of https://phab.lubuntu.me/T116 that would be great, otherwise I guess I'll do it tomorrow.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Cherry pick lxqt-config GUI fixes: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T116
<lubot> bob was added by: bob
<lubot> <bob> hello
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf6043271d17a: Another crufty package to purge during update.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf6043271d17a
<lubot> <human> ok
<apt-ghetto> In the manual I am missing a chapter about "System Administration"
<apt-ghetto> I was wondering how I can modify for example /etc/fstab with Featherpad. Is there something similar like the GVFS admin:// backend?
<apt-ghetto> The only useful way to edit /etc/fstab was with sudoedit. What is the Lubuntu-Way to admin the system?
<lubot> <marneu> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> The only useful way to edit /etc/fstab was with sudoedit. What is t …], lxqt-sudo is the equivalent of gksudo. 'sudo featherpad' works as well, though.
<lubot> <aptghetto> sudo and lxqt-sudo do not change env variables which lead to problems e.g. the featherpad config file is owned by root etc
<lubot> <aptghetto> gksudo has changed the env variables. But it is not necessary and not a good idea to run the whole GUI app as root
<lubot> <marneu> @aptghetto [sudo and lxqt-sudo do not change env variables which lead to problems e.g. the f …], Oh hell, you're right. That's pretty bad. *sudo chowns their fp.conf*
<lubot> <marneu> Looks like this doesn't happen with lxqt-sudo. But I admit that I'm not very knowledgable in sysadmin. I'm just a reddit mod who lurks the dev chat :D
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> If @Wafficus or @HMollerCl wants to take care of https://phab.lubuntu …], I could look at it on Monday
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @marneu [Looks like this doesn't happen with lxqt-sudo. But I admit that I'm not very kno …], Sudo -i works but only for some files
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus [Ah I gotcha. Not gonna steal Wendy's thunder though lemme know if you want a new …], I'm a newbie myself 😉
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower @HMollerCl hey guys since we're all newbies at it, let's tackle it together Monday night onward. Let me know what time works for you. I'm totally available 7:30 pm est USA onward on Monday night. Hans, I'm assuming you're in Europe right? What time works for you? Also goes for Wendy too
<lubot> <Wafficus> @tsimonq2 could it wait until Monday night or is this urgent?
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower btw, great job with the design work. I know I said it before but I am such a big fan of dark themes on everything to lower the stress on my eyes. I saw your photography site and am pretty impressed too. Keep up the good work.
<lubot> <Wafficus> I only say this cause my job is so intense these days that I use the weekend to just wind down so I don't burn out and quit.
<lubot> <Wafficus> Hopefully that doesn't come off as not being excited to work throughout the week nights for you guys though
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wafficus [@tsimonq2 could it wait until Monday night or is this urgent?], Fine by me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Wafficus [@TheWendyPower @HMollerCl hey guys since we're all newbies at it, let's tackle i …], Actually I'm from South America, Chile. I'm not used to us Timezone, we use GMT here, GMT -3 is our current time
<teward> Eastern US timezone is UTC-4 right now, in case it matters :P
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> Eastern is UTC-4, Central is UTC-5, Mountain is UTC-6, Pacific is UTC-7
<tsimonq2> In about a month though, those become:
<tsimonq2> Eastern UTC-5, Central UTC-6, Mountain UTC-7, Pacific UTC-8
<tsimonq2> (I think)
<tsimonq2> teward is Eastern, I'm Central, @TheWendyPower is Mountain, and wxl is Pacific.
<lubot> <teward001> Nov. 4th
<lubot> <teward001> that's when DST is over and we all get another hour away from UTC in the US here
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :P
<lubot> <teward001> *knows things*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Failed to update repository: fatal: cannot mkdir /srv/weblate/lib/python3.6/site-packages/data/vcs/lubuntu/manual: Permission denied (128)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 fix it :P
<lubot> <teward001> can't I enjoy five seconds to have another shot of espresso >.>
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😆
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 standby.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <teward001> @teward001 You can never have 5 seconds to get cofee muahahahahahah
<lubot> <teward001> try now
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 something about stupid system default perms are annoying
<lubot> <teward001> i may have to ACL this to change the default umasks of how dirs and such are created 😐
<lubot> <teward001> but we should be good now.
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @Wafficus [@TheWendyPower btw, great job with the design work. I know I said it before but …], Thanks! My schedule is all over the place. Thankfully if we are not on at the same time we can share thoughts, suggestions and ideas here.
<lubot> <Wafficus> @TheWendyPower cool what I'll probably do is brainstorm a few ideas of what I think the average Lubuntu user would love to have, make a super simple qt mockup of it, share it as a repository on Lubuntus phabricator and well work from there. How does that sound teammates? @HMollerCl @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <Wafficus> I'll be able to put that into motion tomorrow night
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> That sounds good. I'll make a list of some of my ideas, especially with the look of it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T115: Revamp Weblate] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T115#2450
<tsimonq2> wxl: How good are you with regexp statements? :P
<wxl> decent
<tsimonq2> wxl: See this? https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lubuntu-manual/browse/master/source/po/en-gb/LC_MESSAGES/ I need a regexp that matches all po files, which can be in source/po/LANG/LC_MESSAGES/ or source/po/LANG/LC_MESSAGES/*/ or source/po/LANG/LC_MESSAGES/*/*
<wxl> what's the goal here.. where does this end up?
<tsimonq2> Weblate.
<tsimonq2> This plugin needs a regexp to match all po files to translate.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 1280x1084) https://i.imgur.com/VM9pB8K.jpg
<wxl> that ?P<something> must be their own syntax
<apt-ghetto> (?P<NAME>pattern) is a named capture group => https://perldoc.perl.org/perlre.html at least if it is a PCRE
<wxl> that first one reads like "some language" "any number of characters that's not a slash" "a slash" "some component" "any number of characters that's not a slash" ".po"
<wxl> the [^/]/ seems like a strange overly convoluted construct
<wxl> oh yeah i don't do pcre at all
<wxl> i guess tht would explain the parens as they're otherwise just sort of unnecessary
<wxl> are there going to be languages in here?
<wxl> oh nevermind
<wxl> reading your message too literally
<wxl> or rather, reading correctly your poorly communicated message :)
<apt-ghetto> in think [^/]* means every sign except the slash
<wxl> source/po/(?P<language>[^/]*)/LC_MESSAGES/
<wxl> that's the core at least
<wxl> well
<wxl> source/po/(?P<language>[^/]*)/LC_MESSAGES/(?P<component>[^/]*)\.po
<tsimonq2> Except, we can't use component, because that will always be "manual"
<wxl> so name it anything
<tsimonq2> Worst case scenario we have to split this into like 20 different components like LXQt, but I don't wanna do that :/
<wxl> but i don't know if weblate somehow requires a specific name
<tsimonq2> I'm about ready to be lazy and just do that. XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna figure this out or should I say "screw it" and take the easy way out?
<wxl> i think we can figure out the regex
<tsimonq2> mkay
<wxl> i just don't know what implications their named captures have
<wxl> so easy might be better
<tsimonq2> So let's do it.
<tsimonq2> I'll get that done, just give me a few :)
<tsimonq2> So, adding this all individually got extremely tedious.
<tsimonq2> I figured out I can just export a JSON file, replace it with whatever new things I want, and bam :D
<lubot> <Wafficus> Doesnt that regex statement only mean to look for match that only starts with a slash character
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd608fafe7e36: Useage for openbox settings including how to move titlebar buttons around.] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd608fafe7e36
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-14
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [The binary package needs to be installed by default], yup!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> it is not getting installed by default. Is it still not in the seed?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#2482
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> does xsceensaver follows xdg?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can place the config in /etc/xdg/ instead of /etc/x11
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> either way, both work if I use rDEFAULTSETTINGS right?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL887e02edc880: Add featherpad-find screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL887e02edc880
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Wait. there is a warning I should put the file in /usr/lib/ and not in /etc
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Need a lil help here: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P48
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Please change the visibility to public
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was trying to set flurry as default for now as wxl said in T21#2343
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Please change the visibility to public], one sec.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Please change the visibility to public], check now. It was created by arc paste. Idk why it was set as visible to users only.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALefeadedef643: Add Featherpad jump screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALefeadedef643
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL59cf598fd1ec: Update featherpad summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL59cf598fd1ec
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: question, I want to propose some code here https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt jow should this be done? Clone to my computer and push to origin? Or fork it make the changes upload to fork and  then.....? OR someting else?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I guess Clone, Branch, Changes then PR?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Could be, never done that, so I don't know. For instamce I've never branch.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I guess that approach is useful for testing. Don't know any downsides apart from having to manually make sure you don't conflict with other commits while merging
<lubot> <aptghetto> @HMollerCl  … 1. Fork the code with your GH account. … 2. Clone it from your account … 3. Create a new branch and work on it … 4. Push the change to your account … 5. Create a Pull Request from your GH account
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [@HMollerCl  … 1. Fork the code with your GH account. … 2. Clone it from your account …], thanks!!
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: if you're alive, drop me a PM please
<lubot> <teward001> on IRC
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5874b763c579: Spellcheck nm-tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5874b763c579
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbca8fc811e6e: Update boot-installer screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbca8fc811e6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d653a0d7bc2: Update live session screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d653a0d7bc2
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez wxl geoip issue tested and is solved for me.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdbe096354445: Spellcheck Featherpad once again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdbe096354445
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191014)
<kc2bez> New Spin! ^
<lubot> <teward001> so we're in the home stretch now, huh :)
<kc2bez> Almost there. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://youtu.be/i2VPQ-YTQXY
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Lubuntu vs Ubuntu RAM comparison
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-15
<guiverc> first BIOS & first EFI clean install of 2019-10-14 daily ISO
<wxl> @guiverc @kc2bez perhaps we should modify the testing checklist for final?
<guiverc> i've been updating it; 20191014 is current-final... it's messy yeah, but info there
<wxl> oh okie, i'll tweak it
<lubot> <kc2bez> tweak away
<guiverc> wxl you removed a 20191014 (yes,bios,yes), reason?  and why should new iso impact do-release-upgrades?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Need a lil help here: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P48
<kc2bez> What prompted that output The_LoudSpeaker ?
<kc2bez> Is this on a fresh install?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe04a7b0b1a03: Spellcheck lxqt-panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe04a7b0b1a03
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> What prompted that output The_LoudSpeaker ?], I was running debuild -b —no-sign on default settings. for the screensaver task.
<kc2bez> Have you ever had locale issues building any other packages?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! had them for rARTWORK also. but that build fine. locale issues are due the fact that I am devloping in a chroot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> any suggestions?
<kc2bez> not offhand
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, what is the "install with an existing partition" option here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/release-team/testing-checklist/ ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Need a lil help here: … https://phab.lubuntu.me/P48], wxl:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, what is the "install with an existing partition" option here https://phab. …], is this about the replace existing partiotion option?
<kc2bez> Fairly certain that is replace an existing partition.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should have seen it a bit earlier.🤦🏻‍♂️ Just did a whole erase disk install. Would have done that instead.
<kc2bez> It doesn
<kc2bez> 't hurt to test again
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will do that on my test system now then.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> 't hurt to test again], Yup! Will do.
<kc2bez> Thanks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, guiverc and kc2bez great work with testing. It's only been few hours since the spins arrived and majority of tests are done. Leave something for me also bruv. XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec8cdaa34c5f: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec8cdaa34c5f
<lubot> princeofclay was added by: princeofclay
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44645e3be77f: Spellcheck Discover] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44645e3be77f
<The_LoudSpeaker> [09:20 am] <90d7floganleethe latest version of lubuntu looks great
<The_LoudSpeaker> From #ubuntu 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#2484
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker You use sbuild, right? :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nope. Just a chroot environment. Following the packaging tutorial
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ours?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Whose else?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Whose else?], Use this to build your packages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<The_LoudSpeaker> okay. will do tonight.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ugh!! I hate you sophos! My full disk installation with encryption and internet failed. Coz connection refused. -_-
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just completed a successful full-disk encrypted installation while connected to internet. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> On closing the installer and rebooting, it remained quite a long time on plymoth reboot screen. on checking, I noticed it was timing out some stop job. 1min 30 sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc you noticed this?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Does the replace existing partition option work on systems having separate /home and /boot partitions?
<The_LoudSpeaker> If I select only to replace the / mount point. Will it work?
<lubot> <princeofclay> Lubuntu installation instructions same as Mint Cinnamon?
<lubot> <princeofclay> Where is the sha256 for 64 bit desktop
<lubot> <princeofclay> @tsimonq2
<wxl> r
<wxl> @princeofclay for the 20191014, which is our current final image http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20191014/SHA256SUMS
<wxl> incidentially it's in the same folder as the image itself.....
<wxl> @princeofclay also no, we're totally unrelated to cinammon or mint, so no.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you can see here the WIP for new testcases. this should explain "install with existing partition" as "replace an existing partition" https://code.launchpad.net/~guiverc/ubuntu-manual-tests/lubuntu-calamares/+merge/372039
<The_LoudSpeaker> Noted.
<wxl> if someone wants to redo the upgrades from normal release, i won't complain
<The_LoudSpeaker> Just installed 19.04 disco btw. Will test the TUI upgrade.
<wxl> though a new ISO itself shouldn't have an effect (as guiverc mentioned above), it represents a different state of the frozen archive, so could have different results
<The_LoudSpeaker> What do you mean by "Redoing the upgrades from normal release" ?
<wxl> well guiverc had done them before and when i updated the testing checklist, i removed his old results (since they weren't with 20191014)
<wxl> so i guess technically they haven't been done for this release
<wxl> so it's not really a "re"-do
<wxl> hey The_LoudSpeaker ! did you do that disco install in a vm?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hardware
<wxl> k nevermind then
<The_LoudSpeaker> Had to scrap the hackintosh I had set up.
<wxl> XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> Check your phab notifs btw.
<wxl> oh?
<lubot> <princeofclay> @wxl [<wxl> oh?], Thanks for the help bud
<The_LoudSpeaker> Can't build default settings while trying to fix xscreensaver. Been 2 days now.
<wxl> yeah i've got some great advice on that one
<lubot> <princeofclay> I was about to give up on Lubuntu
<wxl> don't use a chroot XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> bud ? wxl is an old man princeofclay.
<wxl> i don't know that they were speaking in botantical terms
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Everyone seems to have the same suggestion. But I don't want to clog my daily use system with unnecessary debs. I will try schroot now.
<wxl> maybe you should try specifically setting locale variables before moving on?
<wxl> As environment variables can affect the building  of  a  package,  often  unintentionally, debuild  sanitises  the environment by removing all environment variables except for TERM, HOME, LOGNAME, GNUPGHOME, PGPPATH, GPG_AGENT_INFO, FAKEROOTKEY, DEB_*, the (C,  CPP,  CXX, LD  and F)FLAGS variables and their _APPEND counterparts and the locale variables LANG and LC_*.
<wxl> ^ from debuild's manpage
<The_LoudSpeaker> How do I set locales?
<The_LoudSpeaker> But rART built nicely in the same env.
<The_LoudSpeaker> The issue might not be locales. 
<wxl> huh http://www.iasptk.com/ubuntu-fix-locale-issue/
<wxl> well if that's not the issue perhaps it's some weird permission issue
<wxl> can you give me your patch and i can try to apply and see if i can reproduce?
<lubot> <princeofclay> Why don't you guys get Telegram
<lubot> <princeofclay> Its on Linux too
<wxl> um, you are on telegram
<kc2bez> Some of us have Telegram as well.
<lubot> <princeofclay> @wxl [<wxl> um, you are on telegram], Yes
<wxl> so what do you want us to get that we don't already have?
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: for another test you could try building it before you patch it too.
<lubot> <princeofclay> @wxl [<wxl> so what do you want us to get that we don't already have?], Multiple groups of different distros to import stuff and get help from
<lubot> <princeofclay> Not just Ubuntu based
<wxl> what does that have to do with telegram?
<The_LoudSpeaker> kc2bez: noted.
<lubot> <princeofclay> @wxl [<wxl> what does that have to do with telegram?], Pros not working on Ubuntu and noobs usually prefer Telegram instead of dedicated platforms. This helps programmers to get input from users from each domain, and users to gain different linux' perspectives. I myself am a former Custom ROM maintainer for Android, and XDA which
<lubot>  is popular pro platform comes nowhere in terms of reach compared to Telegram
<lubot> <princeofclay> Just a suggestion
<wxl> @princeofclay i know lots of "pros" that wouldn't touch telegram with a ten foot pole.
<The_LoudSpeaker> locale-gen package not found. lol!
<lubot> <princeofclay> @wxl [<wxl> @princeofclay i know lots of "pros" that wouldn't touch telegram with a te …], Good for u then
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you might be right that it is a red herring
<The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. Internet is legit dead rn. Apt update is taking 5-7 mins. I will look into it tomorrow morning.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 74.3 kbps 
<wxl> so just send me the patch silly
<The_LoudSpeaker> Good idea.
<The_LoudSpeaker> One sec pasting.
<The_LoudSpeaker> P49
<The_LoudSpeaker> Typing from phone so link NA.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Should be saved as /usr/lib/X11/app-defaults/XScreenSaver
<wxl> that's the WHOLE patch?
<wxl> you just added the file and called it good/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Contains flurry as default with water preset.
<The_LoudSpeaker> That's the screensaver config. Only that is required afaik for changing default screensaver theme.
<wxl> i'm not talking about that, but about packaging
<wxl> clearly that's not enough.. you'd have to at least change the changelog
<wxl> possibly more than that
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh yes. So you want a patch from my local commit?
<wxl> yesss
<wxl> that's why i said "patch" incidentially XD
<The_LoudSpeaker> One sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Bah! Cloning from phab at 7kbps
<The_LoudSpeaker> Actually make it 5
<kc2bez> Near the speed of light.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Consistently.
<wxl> @kc2bez do you know what caused the geoip issue to become fixed?
<kc2bez> One/all of the commits between here https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/88fc6685ba1037664c429b34421d28be3850c5d3     and   Here https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/0ee8427d5a310a568263f1493d573b888b28661a  
<kc2bez> There could be more. It is tough to keep up with [ade]
<The_LoudSpeaker> Umm how do I create a patch from a commit using terminal ?
<lubot> <princeofclay> @princeofclay [Where is the sha256 for 64 bit desktop], Any input on this
<The_LoudSpeaker> A bit off sync rn. Please help.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @princeofclay for the 20191014, which is our current final image http://cd …], Here @princeofclay
<apt-ghetto> If it is the last commit: git show > outfile.diff
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Aren't patches .patch files?
<wxl> you can call them whatever
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> K.
<apt-ghetto> Everything is a file
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> P50
<apt-ghetto> There is also `man git-format-patch`
<wxl> yep can't replicate
<wxl> can `debuild -{b,S} --no-sign` without issues
<The_LoudSpeaker> Gg Chroot!
<kc2bez> wxl: I missed a commit https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/0a1dc77f9be6b4c696e05fe218f7ff525d5bc702
<The_LoudSpeaker> Chroot will be executed tomorrow at dawn.
<wxl> i guess that doesn't rule out the locale thing
<kc2bez> I think I missed some more
<wxl> oh don't worry about it
<wxl> i got enough of the idea
<kc2bez> A ton of change there.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191015)
<kc2bez> Moar testing!^
<wxl> ugghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<The_LoudSpeaker> Aah! Gg!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Home stretch, guys
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Keep it up :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 @N0um3n0 One thing we should figure out is how to do translations natively in Wordpress and how to give translators access
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 @N0um3n0 One thing we should figure out is how to do translations nat …], maybe with a plugin like this? https://wordpress.org/plugins/polylang/
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-16
<wxl> so i think we have a new iso because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/subiquity/+bug/1848199
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1848199 in subiquity "iso 20191014: no wired network" [Critical, New]
<wxl> we should have the sudo cve in there, too, incidentially
<guiverc> sure makes sense... (sudo cve)
<kc2bez> I haven't noticed the network issue to date but every bit of hardware behaves differently.
<wxl> er wait that's not it
<wxl> they respun server only for that
<kc2bez> Ah gotcha
<kc2bez> Probably the CVE fix then.
<kc2bez> For the rest of us.
<wxl> infinity said specifically he was going to throw it in -security unless there were some other issues
<wxl> this was mentioned https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux/+bug/1847628
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1847628 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "When using swap in ZFS, system stops when you start using swap" [High, Incomplete]
<wxl> but afaik zfs is all sort of experimental in ubiquity
<kc2bez> and non-existent in Cala
<wxl> this too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware-raspi2/+bug/1847782
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1847782 in linux-firmware-raspi2 (Ubuntu) "Wifi absent on Pi 4" [Undecided, Fix Released]
<wxl> (who cares)
<wxl> and this was mentioned as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1848142
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1848142 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "package shim-signed 1.39+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed shim-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided, New]
<wxl> in fact a lot of discussion about that
<kc2bez> What a crazy version number!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've seen worse
<kc2bez> I'm sure but it must rank up there pretty high.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd7903b5e91da: Add switching device when switching recording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd7903b5e91da
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24e3451aeed8: Add lock to change left and right channels] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24e3451aeed8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL28632b40c26e: Add front left channel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL28632b40c26e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5e0c61e51f6e: Add front right slider] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5e0c61e51f6e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf94d391fe75: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf94d391fe75
<The_LoudSpeaker> 1166 packages are going to be upgraded from disco to eoan. Gg!
<The_LoudSpeaker> +99 new ones.
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: you up?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have some urgent business in city I need to attend. Will not be able to do the tests I did yesterday. guiverc: kc2bez: please do the needful.
<The_LoudSpeaker> New globalkeys release. 14.3
<The_LoudSpeaker> 0.14.3
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What are the changes?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Some fixes which fix errors occurred while building from source
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> In runner and panel
<lubot> <aptghetto> We had exactly these problems on ci/unstable
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Haven't checked GitHub for details tho. Bad internet. Just recieved the mail.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do we need to include them?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [We had exactly these problems on ci/unstable], They should be fixed now.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Do we need to include them?], I don't think so. We are fine. But I suggest immediate update post eoan release.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [I don't think so. We are fine. But I suggest immediate update post eoan release.], Oooh, ready to learn how to do an SRU?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<lubot> <tsimonq2> tl;dr file a bug with the template: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#SRU_Bug_Template
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Woah! Wait bro. I am having dinner rn.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's basically it :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, still waiting for CI docs. :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> For a SRU, you need first a stable release
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [For a SRU, you need first a stable release], Not really
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We can upload it nowish and I can give Adam a heads-up that it's meant for an SRU
<lubot> <aptghetto> It's a SRU with or without the paperwork?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [We can upload it nowish and I can give Adam a heads-up that it's meant for an SR …], No. I want to do it afterwards.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [It's a SRU with or without the paperwork?], With the paperwork
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [No. I want to do it afterwards.], Your choice, but we can do it now
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Your choice, but we can do it now], Get the grub theme in seed for now ploxxx.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Get the grub theme in seed for now ploxxx.], ack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No worries.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think for right now I'll just put it in the seed.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Once we get testing from fresh installs, we can add it to the metapackage to be included in upgrades.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That will install it automatically?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I think for right now I'll just put it in the seed.], This i mean
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I do want you to go through the entire SRU process as independently as you can; it's a great thing to learn when preparing for that Lubuntu Developer app that you're going to submit soon. ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [ack], Noice! So if someone dual boots with eoan, they will see the theme?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Noice! So if someone dual boots with eoan, they will see the theme?], They should, yeah.
<lubot> <aptghetto> It depends, which bootloader is used
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [I do want you to go through the entire SRU process as independently as you can; …], Noted. But seeing the requirements, I will need some time for the app. Mostly this year's end.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [It depends, which bootloader is used], For grub. It will be there.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not for refind or wbm or clover.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Not necessarily, if you have an UEFI installation with several Grub
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Noted. But seeing the requirements, I will need some time for the app. Mostly th …], As Dan can attest, it's mostly reading the pages and really doing some studying.
<lubot> <kc2bez> yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The hands-on stuff is good, but you should know which docs to reference.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [Not necessarily, if you have an UEFI installation with several Grub], Yeah depends on from where the grub is called.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [As Dan can attest, it's mostly reading the pages and really doing some studying.], Noted.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Based on the fact that we grabbed globalkeys before the release we may not be affected by that issue. Probably still good to get in front of it.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt-globalkeys/commit/f8eef78ad3b80093e54cb0f8307420534c176ffd
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you get your build figured out?
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker also are you planning on re-testing the secure boot tests with the new ISO?
<kc2bez> I would but I don't have anything that has secure boot available.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker also are you planning on re-testing the secure boot tests …], Unfortunately I can't. Tomorrow is 17, release date, I was in city all day today. Can't test now. Dead tired.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you get your build figured out?], First thing tomorrow morning after I wake up.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> anyone else have secure boot hardware????
<wxl> HOLY CRAP ubiquity requires 4G of RAM now! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1848346
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1848346 in Ubuntu Kylin "Boot into black screen" [Medium, New]
<wxl> who confirmed this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1848333
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1848333 in linux (Ubuntu) "wifi problem delays boot in live mode" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<kc2bez> wxl: are you asking who tested it or who confirmed it?
<kc2bez> and 4G of RAM wow
<The_LoudSpeaker> I faced simillar problem when I was in live and connected to WiFi and selected to shutdown/reboot. There was some stop job running behind the plymouth screen. I don't remember what exactly that was.
<The_LoudSpeaker> That job times out after 1 min 30 sec.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I mentioned that earlier here I guess.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Looks like I didn't mention. But yeah it was there. For reboot/shutdown.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDaaec428c0e08: Add the GRUB theme.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDaaec428c0e08
<wxl> confirmed
<wxl> this seems to be about the initial boot which is different than what raman mentions
<kc2bez> It looks like a bot did.
<kc2bez> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1848333/comments/4
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1848333 in linux (Ubuntu) "wifi problem delays boot in live mode" [Undecided, Confirmed]
<wxl> probably because someone filed a bug against it on the tracker
<wxl> this has me worried about secureboot https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1848142
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1848142 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "package shim-signed 1.39+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed shim-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided, New]
<kc2bez> understandable
<kc2bez> If I read the scrollback correctly in #-release there will be another respin?
<wxl> oh? where did you gather that?
<RikMills> there will be for new ubiquity. not sure what else. you should ask if lubuntu needs it to happen
<wxl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/the-ubuntu-20-04-lts-codename-has-been-revealed
<lubot> <RikMills> revealed on launchpad?
<wxl> yep
<kc2bez> I don't see the source cited other than the LP mention.
<wxl> waaaaaaaaaaaait a minute
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/ff-series
<RikMills> yeah, that is usually where the series name turns up 1st. I looked there immediately
<wxl> made a comment
<wxl> comment declined apparently
<RikMills> popey and Martin seem to be suggesting it is right, so perhaps so
<wxl> correction, it's pending
<wxl> (my comment)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from popeydc: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/446888487/distro-info-data_0.40ubuntu2_0.40ubuntu3.diff.gz
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It is correct
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Added on my list for tomorrow to start prep
<lubot> <Guephren> @wxl [<wxl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/the-ubuntu-20-04-lts-codename-has-been …], Ohhh, that animal I like!
<wxl> @Guephren good! time to get started on adapting Lenny :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^^
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [https://launchpadlibrarian.net/446888487/distro-info-data_0.40ubuntu2_0.40ubuntu …], I wasn't expecting it to turn up there 1st
<lubot> <Guephren> @wxl [<wxl> @Guephren good! time to get started on adapting Lenny :)], So that I may actually not send it day before they announce the next one? x_x
<popey> RikMills: hello!
<RikMills> popey: sorry to highlight you by accident :P
<popey> it's coolio
<wxl> popey popey popey popey popey
<popey> I am, forever, at your service.
<popey> not you
<popey> :D
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lynorian> ok that was funny
 * wxl cries
<wxl> ouch: "fossa means cesspool, ditch, gully, etc. in Portuguese"
<wxl> '"Estar na fossa" or "be in the fossa" is a brazilian expression for feeling sad, mourning or depressed, usually related to relationship breaks.'
<wxl> ^ that's what we need to use every time something doesn't go our way next cycle
<kc2bez> Looks like our isos are re-building
<wxl> eveveryone is
<kc2bez> I think everyone else is done
<kc2bez> We may be last
<wxl> zfs and nvidia are the big things
<wxl> though there are some other things they let in the archives, so we should run through everything again..........
<kc2bez> Which we don't really do either nvidia or zfs
<wxl> well we don't NOT do nvidia
<kc2bez> We just don't do it on the iso
<wxl> not in the same way, right
<kc2bez> I will run through what I can when it gets done.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf475f98c036b: Spellcheck screengrab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf475f98c036b
<kc2bez> wxl: It doesn't look like we are building.
 * kc2bez worries a little
<wxl[m]> I got a failure notification
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc6ab8e795d2d: Spellcheck Featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc6ab8e795d2d
<kc2bez> @tsimonq2 wxl grub theme
<kc2bez> wxl[m]: ^
<wxl> i highlight for any variation of my name so i got it. there's talk of it on -release
<wxl> i'm trying to reach out to simon
<kc2bez> Ok I wasn't sure
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEED19d68e86d6c0: Revert "Add the GRUB theme."] Adam Conrad <adconrad@0c3.net> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED19d68e86d6c0
<wxl> ^ @tsimonq2 addition of grub theme reverted since it breaks in the chroot when building the iso (can't `update-grub` when there's no grub to update). if you want to get that in, you've got about 11.5 hours according to adam to fix it and beg him to accept it :)
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-17
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3cba51cdf124: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3cba51cdf124
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL68f8f4398c60: spellcheck noblenote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL68f8f4398c60
<guiverc> kc2bez, have you started "EFI no yes"?   (I did bios no yes not realizing you were doing it..)
<kc2bez> I have not started EFI
<guiverc> thanks, I'll do..
<kc2bez> We don't have an in progress in the faux testing tracker :(
<guiverc> i put my 'in progress' on iso.qa...
<kc2bez> I should do that too I guess. Seems redundant since I am on the same computer. I will do XFS , BTRFS and separate home. XFS is almost done now.
<guiverc> :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2019/10/the-ubuntu-20-04-lts-codename-has-been …], ❤️
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> ^ @tsimonq2 addition of grub theme reverted since it breaks in the chroot …], I saw this coming. That's why I even asked twice, how iso are created, coz during installation also, grub gets Installed at  last. Now the theme won't get in. *Sigh*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lite. We will fix this in focal.
<wxl[m]> I don't think it's your fault…
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Are focal archives up? I will create a sbuild env of focal only
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker I don't think they are up yet.
<kc2bez> Can we get you to check secureboot with the new iso @The_LoudSpeaker ?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. So I will wait on the sbuild set up.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can. I will do it in the evening.
<The_LoudSpeaker> How many hours till the release?
<kc2bez> Nobody really knows. but it is counting down.
<The_LoudSpeaker> tsimonq2: any idea?
<guiverc> ~8-9 hrs
<kc2bez> give or take
<guiverc> "infinity> .. I'm anxious to release in about 11.5 hours, give or take. .."  (said a bit under 3 hrs ago)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. So I will try to test now after breakfast then.
<kc2bez> That would be great, thanks.
<guiverc> grrr.. my autologin didn't autologin.. i bet i missed the checkbox.. grrr
<kc2bez> My protip for the night is: make sure your USB is fully inserted else weird results.
<guiverc> :)    i feel better I'm not the only one ...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> I don't think it's your fault…], Well it's my fault only, the code I wrote attempts to update-grub which is not present in the build environment.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> My protip for the night is: make sure your USB is fully inserted else w …], What kinda of wierd results? O.o
<kc2bez> squashfs errors
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Noted.
<kc2bez> typing on the laptop keyboard wiggled the drive loose
<kc2bez> it wasn't in all the way
 * kc2bez facepalm
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> typing on the laptop keyboard wiggled the drive loose], Woah! How forcefully you type?
<kc2bez> not very hard but the drive was far from seated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have an external usb connector that I use and it's away from both my keyboards so doesn't cause a problem. :)
<wxl[m]> <kc2bez "squashfs errors"> Out of context that freaked me the heck out
<guiverc> as long as wimpy's bug (ubuntu-release & Erich prediction there) won't cause another re-spin... I won't freak-out.. We're already at my guess on nbr respins I think
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEED19d68e86d6c0 … About this. wxl: @tsimonq2 a non zero error would be enough?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I mean a non zero return.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! A zero return.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> A return zero even if update-grub fails?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7edfe2c18c28: Spellcheck 2048-Qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7edfe2c18c28
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe9013162f152: spellcheck openbox settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe9013162f152
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa555c213a225: Spellcheck printers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa555c213a225
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82dd99446741: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82dd99446741
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL876eaea7cc47: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL876eaea7cc47
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0b98845fd364: Remove uneeded whitespace] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0b98845fd364
<The_LoudSpeaker> secureboot tests done.
<kc2bez> Thank you The_LoudSpeaker they were some that we had concerns about. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> what concerns?
<The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez
<kc2bez> I think this was the major one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shim-signed/+bug/1848142
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1848142 in shim-signed (Ubuntu) "package shim-signed 1.39+15+1533136590.3beb971-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed shim-signed package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1" [Undecided, Incomplete]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017.1)
<lubot> <Neyder> @queuebot [<queuebot> Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017 …], Happy Release party at your desk! Thank you all for the hard work!
<tsimonq2> I'll take care of the final tests following this respin.
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready
<kc2bez> \o/
<lubot> <Neyder> \o/
<tsimonq2> Let's get these release notes banged out.
<kc2bez> You have a doc going someplace @tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> Starting one now.
<kc2bez> okie dokie
<tsimonq2> We have a few hours before it's fully "out".
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @queuebot [<queuebot> Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been marked as ready], 🔥🔥
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Everyone have a coffee.
<tsimonq2> https://notes.lubuntu.me/EYgHuxoAQkenGoKW8_Dl2g#
<tsimonq2> If you don't have access to notes.lubuntu.me but would like access, let me know.
<tsimonq2> Please add names of people that have also contributed.
<tsimonq2> For example, Raman needs an entry yet.
<tsimonq2> etc.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Ping.
<tsimonq2> I'm going to hack on the manual in prod, beware.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07317bc9511c: Fix deploy script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07317bc9511c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbac80b8037ba: Fix deploy script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbac80b8037ba
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> For example, Raman needs an entry yet.], I am there.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe3bf45929be5: This isn't bash, mark it as a shell command.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe3bf45929be5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1d74013e4bd: This isn't bash, mark it as a shell command.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1d74013e4bd
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Alright, so.
<tsimonq2> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/ and https://manual.lubuntu.me/master/ now exist.
<tsimonq2> Existing links will go to a subpage of https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/
<tsimonq2> And once we have 20.04 documentation, that goes to https://manual.lubuntu.me/lts/
<tsimonq2> For most people, https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/ are the docs they'll use.
<tsimonq2> I renamed the 19.10 branch to stable
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL62c70745297f: Update the version strings for 19.10.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL62c70745297f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb3d241c4212: Merge branch 'stable'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb3d241c4212
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc98bde0bd986: Change the string to 20.04.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc98bde0bd986
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5df3348d56a1: Remove extra whitespace.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5df3348d56a1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdfa66ffdecf2: Merge branch 'stable'] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdfa66ffdecf2
<tsimonq2> Alright, and now master is bumped to say 20.04.
<tsimonq2> I'll consider that housekeeping done.
<tsimonq2> Now my focus is really going to be on release notes.
<tsimonq2> Are there any known issues that we're aware of?
<lubot> <aptghetto> We should mention https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1454
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1454
<lubot> <kc2bez> I took a peek at the doc earlier but I am afk for about 40 minutes or so
<tsimonq2> Do you want to put that in there, @aptghetto, or do you want me to?
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Thanks.
<lubot> <aptghetto> You are a native Enlish speaker
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<lubot> <aptghetto> And we could mention the new lubuntu grub theme
<lubot> <kc2bez> we should also probably mention something about improved timezone/location/language detection in cala.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Same question goes to you; could you add that, or do you want me to? :)
<tsimonq2> I'm fine waiting if you're going to be around in the next few hours.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will write something for your review.
<tsimonq2> Sounds goos.
<tsimonq2> *good
<lubot> <RikMills> @aptghetto [You are a native Enlish speaker], No, he speaks USA english
<tsimonq2> HAH
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi! I have some time now
<tsimonq2> Hey Hans!
<tsimonq2> Please read over the release notes and add anything you think is relevant.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> where is the draft of the anouncemnt?
<tsimonq2> https://notes.lubuntu.me/EYgHuxoAQkenGoKW8_Dl2g?edit
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we don't have qt5 frontend in lo, it gave us problem.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> problem with the filepicker
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we have gtk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @aptghetto [And we could mention the new lubuntu grub theme], 😍😍
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [we have gtk], That's a bit wierd. But okay.
<lubot> <princeofclay> How to resize partition
<lubot> <princeofclay> Root
<lubot> <princeofclay> I gave just 10.1 gb
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @princeofclay [How to resize partition], Ask in support channel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can use gparted. To extend. It works good. I have done that before.
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: You're welcome to correct it. :)
<lubot> <princeofclay> @The_LoudSpeaker [You can use gparted. To extend. It works good. I have done that before.], 👍🏻 I'll try that
<lubot> <princeofclay> @The_LoudSpeaker [Ask in support channel], Not on telegram?
<kc2bez> ! support
<ubot93> For Lubuntu support, please join the #lubuntu channel on IRC or https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support for Telegram.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: You're welcome to correct it. :)], it's autosaved? Or something must be made?
<tsimonq2> It's autosaved.
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87 is visible only to phab users
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> Nice catch.
<tsimonq2> Fixed.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> How about a Twitt translation of the announcement of the new version?
<lubot> <aptghetto> And we might add all the existing TG support channels to https://lubuntu.me/links/
<tsimonq2> @N0um3n0: What do you have in mind?
<tsimonq2> @aptghetto: My plan is to get that in the announcement itself, but yeah, I can add that.
<tsimonq2> Does someone have a list of the new channels again?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 ^
<tsimonq2> How was the Global Team description?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> @N0um3n0: What do you have in mind?], I had three things, 1 translate the Twitt of the announcement of the new version.  2. translate if necessary the blog post.  3 (this is only a thought of mine), the creation of a new global Twitter, dedicated only to the topic of advertising new channels, support, announcemen
<lubot> ts in different languages, etc ...
<lubot> <N0um3n0> or what remains to be done
<tsimonq2> Let's discuss the Global Team Twitter after the release.
<tsimonq2> We can translate the tweet, but would those just be as responses to the thread?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> Let's discuss the Global Team Twitter after the release.], Perfect ;)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> We can translate the tweet, but would those just be as responses to t …], like two tweets, one in English and one in Spanish, or if you see it better to put it from my account in a comment in response ...
<tsimonq2> I'll let you know when we publish the announcement.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Hi, any update?>
<tsimonq2> The release announcement is seeming pretty shiny to me at this point.
<kc2bez> almost back to my office
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> No rush, just wondering.
<tsimonq2> @kc2bez, wxl, guiverc2, @teward001, lynorian: As fellow native English speakers, could you please spot check the release announcement? https://notes.lubuntu.me/EYgHuxoAQkenGoKW8_Dl2g?edit
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, I'm going to create focal branches now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe we should add a paragraph about "tiling" shortcuts note present?
<tsimonq2> Were they present in the last release?
<lubot> <franksmcb> @tsimonq2 in the notes "Older Lubuntu versions have reached their end of life and are not supported anymore" wouldn't 19.04 be supported til Jan 2020?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA6c5c5e50a06f: Add Focal, remove Disco.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA6c5c5e50a06f
<tsimonq2> @franksmcb: Nice one.
<tsimonq2> Thanks, fixing.
<tsimonq2> Wait, I do have that exception in there.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWRELc3d00dbe3df4: Add lubuntu-meta to the repo list.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWRELc3d00dbe3df4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWRELbb440b7d9bf6: Make sure we document that we usually also remove old releases.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWRELbb440b7d9bf6
<lubot> <franksmcb> I see that above it. It just caught my eye how is was phrased
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCIMETADATA20a69d19cfc7: Change the default branch to ubuntu/focal.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCIMETADATA20a69d19cfc7
<tsimonq2> Makes sense.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING50bb2eb932c1: Update to Focal.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING50bb2eb932c1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING95c4892ac59a: Import upload from the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING95c4892ac59a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING7cc53a29c535: Merge branch 'ubuntu/eoan' into ubuntu/focal] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING7cc53a29c535
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 We had "tiling" before
<tsimonq2> In 19.04?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGSd787e3fc20f1: Welcome to the Focal Fossa!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGSd787e3fc20f1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 [<tsimonq2> In 19.04?], yes
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> Could you please write a paragraph, and I can check it over?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> done
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we should mention the new wallpaper too
<tsimonq2> Good idea.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we had it for beta, could copy the sam
<lubot> <HMollerCl> e
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://notes.lubuntu.me/rtyT2uSQToOIS2BgX26H-Q#
<lynorian> I do not see anything wrong looks nice 
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 grammar wise i dont see anytthing glaringly obvious
<lubot> <teward001> FYI tho I am suffering a bout of Bronchitis right now... :/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ufff, take carre @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> Yeah dont expect me to be super active heh
<tsimonq2> @teward001: Thank you; get well soon.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: Thanks.
<tsimonq2> lynorian: How about the manual changes?
<lynorian> I was mostly ready except for the final hashes which I am not sure are based off final file name 
<tsimonq2> Yep, I took care of those.
<lynorian> thank you
<tsimonq2> You're welcome/.
<tsimonq2> I'll publish in one hour, that gives a last opportunity for any final tweaks.
<tsimonq2> The more eyes the better on this. :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 changed the "tiling" and put it as a note
<tsimonq2> I'll clean it up slightly.
<kc2bez> Feel free to sanitize my edits too.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL668995582c3b: Add manual deployment instructions.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL668995582c3b
<tsimonq2> Sounds good.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T75: need new Lenny!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T75#2491
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGfed7d5d26805: Add the Eoan announcement.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGfed7d5d26805
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu Development | Lubuntu 19.10 is out! https://lubuntu.me/eoan-released/ | Support: #lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development | Standup meetings: Thursdays 2100 UTC
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^ Please change the topic in the other two channels, I can't do that.
<tsimonq2> (-offtopic and support)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T41: Lubuntu 19.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T41#2501
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> IT'S OUT!
<tsimonq2> Party time!
<kc2bez> \O/
 * kc2bez is old and might nap first.
<tsimonq2> :D
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWRELdd9be089f0aa: Edit the Phab sidebar.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWRELdd9be089f0aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWRELbd76ce0e76da: Nuke instructions for old releases in the CI.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWRELbd76ce0e76da
<tsimonq2> Jenkins updates have been ran (as well as plugin and system updates), Focal added.
<tsimonq2> After I verify things are still working after the update, I'm going to run a nightly to see if Focal jobs will work.
<tsimonq2> Phab updated.
<tsimonq2> System updates also done for the Phab container. Restarting that.
<tsimonq2> teward: You forgot to enable the sshd-phab service when you created it.
<tsimonq2> Enabled.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now that 19.10 is out I will install it for the first time in SDD. Any recommendations?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL357eee20dfe4: Manually nuke obsolete packages.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL357eee20dfe4
<wxl> @tsimonq2: will do topics and fix the ubutnu release notes to point at the right thing.. please add to new release checklist to update the testing page 
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ubuntu release notes? hmm
<tsimonq2> wxl: Didn't even think of that.
<wxl> tsimonq2: bdmurray mentioned it in -release but only highlighted me
<tsimonq2> wxl: sigh
<tsimonq2> wxl: Thanks.
<wxl> currently we're pointing at disco
<wxl> i guess we should add THAT to the release notes XD
<tsimonq2> "pointing at disco" wat?
<wxl> it's fixed so no worries
<wxl> but the link was to the disco release notes
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> sigh
<tsimonq2> thanks
<wxl> fyi flavors page got updated but not with the new logo https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/ubuntu.com/issues/3161#issuecomment-543330097
<ubot93> Issue 3161 in canonical-web-and-design/ubuntu.com "Lubuntu has evolved" [Closed]
<kc2bez> I just blasted the Telegram Announcement channel.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I think we should change the channel avitar to the new Lenny here. (It is a cuttlefish Lenny now for the IRC folks)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good idea.
<wxl> someone gonna do that?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/egpmz2c.jpg
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Done
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nice!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ^^
<wxl> i think the fossa should be a gutter punk
<wxl> https://t12.deviantart.net/N42bKt3VD7SmFCS_02sl1mZaIco=/fit-in/700x350/filters:fixed_height(100,100):origin()/pre02/f3e1/th/pre/f/2014/350/6/c/ally_cat_by_acldtrlp-d8a46m1.png
<kc2bez> Needs glasses for "focus"
<wxl> oooh yes!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNEWREL1c3757528dce: Update docs.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNEWREL1c3757528dce
<wxl> https://6dollarshirts.com/image/cache/data/designs/punk_cat/punkcat-hg-750x750.jpg
 * wxl drops the mic
<kc2bez> YASS!
<tsimonq2> Uhhhh. XD
<kc2bez> XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123
<tsimonq2> On a serious note, Lintian is now updated for Focal.
<tsimonq2> debootstrap is coming Soon.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2511
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2514
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2515
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 Finally there isn't much tweet to translate, eoan is out ;)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> xD
<The_LoudSpeaker> ! standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<wxl> oh jeez
<The_LoudSpeaker> :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> o/
<lubot> <lynorian> o/
<The_LoudSpeaker> I have an alarm in my phone for this.
<kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> o/
<theloudspeaker> who's first?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You
<wxl> +1
<theloudspeaker> yup! so here it goes:
<theloudspeaker> tested secureboot for 14th and 17th oct builds
<theloudspeaker> also, autologin one for 14th
<theloudspeaker> sent the xscreensaver fix to wxl. My build env is still not up completely
<theloudspeaker> faught spam in both devel and user lists
<wxl> (well, he sent it enough for me to confirm i couldn't get it to fail in the same way)
<theloudspeaker> misc:
<theloudspeaker> publicity forr ubuntu talk that's scheduled tomorow morning here. wxl's our guest. telepresence
<lubot> <lynorian> oh nice
<theloudspeaker> preparing for that now.
<kc2bez> Excellent!
<theloudspeaker> set up a hackintosh and scrapped it coz need ubuntu tomorrow.
<theloudspeaker> was fun tho
<theloudspeaker> I will send in the poster of the talk after meet.
<theloudspeaker> end/
<wxl> and given that i'll segway in 
<wxl> hopefully i won't be a total embarassment as it will be 11pm here
<wxl> i.e. past my bedtime
<wxl> as for what i've done.. pretty much just pushing things along with release
<theloudspeaker> you signed up for it.
<wxl> i know, i know :)
<wxl> so talk will be in a mostly q&a format, with the intention of focusing on ubuntu as a whole, but with heavy emphasis on flavors
<wxl> that's it for me
<lubot> <lynorian> For me I did some small work on recording for pavucontrol-qt
<lubot> <lynorian> more screenshots for find and jump to in featherpad
<lubot> <lynorian> a way to change the language just for ark as well
<lubot> <lynorian> and a few times I did spellcheck rather lot of files
<lubot> <lynorian> that was it from me this week
<wxl> good job lyn!
<kc2bez> +1 
<kc2bez> Short list from me.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<kc2bez> Only have 3 items.
<kc2bez> * Testing
<kc2bez> * Moar testing
<kc2bez> * Made some minor additions to the release notes.
<kc2bez> That is all I have for this week.
<wxl> thanks a ton for the testing
<wxl> especially given we had to re-test like 10,000 times
<kc2bez> It is all worth it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've had worse
<wxl> i dunno. it was pretty bad.
<wxl> one of the worst i've seen.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 628x1280) https://i.imgur.com/PtCjdjK.jpg Here's the poster.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! That was my fb story! 😅
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 1280x872) https://i.imgur.com/zvLNS9E.jpg This is the one you should see.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, due to some technical reasons, we just had to postpone it by one day. But rest all good. Every fest has some hiccups. I hope we don't have more.
<guiverc2> apologies: I didn't realize it was 'friday' (stand-up) & was guiverc2 due constant reconnects so this box didn't ping..   I'd not have said anything anyway; so it's no great loss :)
<lubot> <kc2bez> We couldn't do it without you Chris.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You are the MVP guiverc2:
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-18
<lubot> <teward001> @ubot93 [<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @Samuel …], Bronchitis.  Thats all I have to say.  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [Bronchitis.  Thats all I have to say.  :P], Ain't nobody got time for that
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78c2d16b716c: Capitlilize PPA] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78c2d16b716c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL64099a98ba37: Spellcheck Software sources and capitlize PPA] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL64099a98ba37
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSEEDa45b736ee265: platform.eoan -> platform.focal] Adam Conrad <adconrad@0c3.net> committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSEEDa45b736ee265
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T123: 20.04 Artwork] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T123#2517
<lubot> <HMollerCl> openbox right menu on desktop is broken (don't know since when) https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lxqt-lubuntu-19-04-shortcuts-error/462
<The_LoudSpeaker> btw, lubuntu is pronounced as "L-ubuntu" or lubuntu ? I have been using them mixed. 
<tsimonq2> Loo boon too
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack. Thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> We need a "How to Pronounce" episode from @MichaelTunnell
<tsimonq2> ^^^^^^
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> consider it done :D
<lubot> <kc2bez> :D
<lubot> <MichaelTunnell> thoughts on making one video for all flavours
<lubot> <kc2bez> Makes total sense to me.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> how can I know which packages are needed in "build-depends" for https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl @tsimonq2 @kc2bez ^
<wxl> you basically need to interpret the upstream build instructions
<wxl> might look at what arch does
<lubot> <HMollerCl> readme says requirements are: posix signals, redshift and Qt5
<wxl> aur depends are qt5 and redshift https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/redshift-qt/
<wxl> redshift includes a bunch of other stuff.. https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/redshift/
<kc2bez> That is what github indicates too https://github.com/Chemrat/redshift-qt#requirements
<wxl> Redshift in $PATH
<wxl> oh good, we also have redshift and redshift-gtk separately
<wxl> so redshift is certainly a requirement
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes, that's for sure
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I mean teh rest, posix??? And which Qt5 package?
<wxl> ummm
<tsimonq2> POSIX is a standard, I'd assume that's already implemented by default.
<wxl> !info qt5-base
<ubot93> 'focal' is not a valid release: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, experimental, fasttrack, liquorix, partner, stable, stable-backports, testing, tor, unstable, vanir, virtualbox
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> !info qt5-base eoan
<ubot93> Package qt5-base does not exist in eoan
<lubot> <HMollerCl> qtbase5-dev
<tsimonq2> wxl: See the binary packages of qtbase-opensource-src
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<wxl> ^^ that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and qttools5-dev?
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that too.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> qttools5-dev-tools?
<tsimonq2> At the end of the day, you can guess and check.
<tsimonq2> Just use sbuild or a PPA.
<kc2bez> sbuild FTW
<wxl> ^^ that's right. 
<wxl> re: "guess and check"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks
<tsimonq2> wxl: By the way, while I'm thinking about it, did you ever file that RFS on compton?
<tsimonq2> I think it was compton, right?
<wxl> yeah, no
<tsimonq2> Could you do that?
<wxl> life kind of blew up on me but soon
<tsimonq2> I can give you a hand if you'd like.
<tsimonq2> It's just sending an email man. :)
<wxl> believe me, i know.. it's just i have a huge backlog and it's a relatively low priority comparatively
<tsimonq2> Okay.
<tsimonq2> All I'm saying is that the process takes a bit.
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=927231 is one I did.
<ubot93> Debian bug 927231 in pastebinit "ITS: pastebinit -- command-line pastebin client" [Important, Open]
<wxl> i gotcha
<wxl> RikMills: is it safe to presume kubuntu has the experimental zfs support in ubiquity? someone suggested he hadn't seen it in other flavors.
<tsimonq2> wxl: No, actually.
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's ONLY ubuntu propert?
<tsimonq2> wxl: They slid that Ubiquity change in immediately before release, leaving no time or consideration for anyone else to implement it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Different frontends.
<wxl> so it's on all the gtk frontends??
<tsimonq2> wxl: The underlying code is in there, but the KDE frontend doesn't have it.
<tsimonq2> yeah.
<wxl> expletives.
<tsimonq2> You're telling me.
<wxl> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/533#issuecomment-543934159
<ubot93> Issue 533 in calamares/calamares "ZFS support" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALASETTINGScacfe81115b6: Upload to Focal.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALASETTINGScacfe81115b6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING7f6fa863ed51: Completely update to Focal.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGING7f6fa863ed51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGce605d716467: Welcome to the Focal Fossa!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUMETAPACKAGINGce605d716467
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rUPDATENOTIFIERc7678e84b00b: Upload to Focal instead.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rUPDATENOTIFIERc7678e84b00b
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New source: lubuntu-update-notifier (focal-proposed/primary) [0.1]
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: calamares-settings-ubuntu (focal-proposed/universe) [1:19.10.7 => 1:20.04.1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-meta (focal-proposed/universe) [19.10.6 => 19.10.7] (lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> @HMollerCl: ^
<wxl> tsimonq2: re: lubuntu-grub-theme you think we should just `update-grub; exit 0`?
<tsimonq2> wxl: `update-grub || exit 0` seems a bit saner.
<wxl> right
<wxl> ^^ @The_Loud_Speaker there's your fix
<wxl> waaaaaaaaait
<wxl> the iso will still fail that way
<wxl> update-grub will fail when building and provide a non-zero exit
<tsimonq2> Which is why || is better, as opposed to ;.
<tsimonq2> || says "if you fail, try this"
<tsimonq2> Which is exit 0
<tsimonq2> And, if it doesn't fail, we're still okay.
<wxl> oh dumb i'm thinking && for some reason 
 * wxl guzzles down more tea
<tsimonq2> The problem then becomes this: if update-grub is still failing, can we guarantee that an installed system has still had the postinst script ran?
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-meta [source] (focal-proposed) [19.10.7]
<wxl> *apparently* `stat -c %i /` will always be 2 in you're in a chroot, so you could create a conditional
<wxl> there's also:
<wxl> !info ischroot
<ubot93> 'focal' is not a valid release: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, experimental, fasttrack, liquorix, partner, stable, stable-backports, testing, tor, unstable, vanir, virtualbox
<wxl> !info ischroot eoan
<ubot93> Package ischroot does not exist in eoan
<tsimonq2> That still doesn't address the problem I raised.
<wxl> oh hm
<wxl> !info ischroot disco
<ubot93> Package ischroot does not exist in disco
<wxl> well it does you liar
<wxl> oh, it's part of debianutils
<wxl> anyways
<wxl> it could
<tsimonq2> What I'm saying is, we need some QA work here.
<tsimonq2> We need to guarantee that Cala's update-grub also pulls in the new theme.
<tsimonq2> "pulls in" = "applies"
<wxl> you could do `if [ $(stat -c %i /) == 2 ]; then exit 0; else update-grub; fi`
<tsimonq2> That'll work.
<tsimonq2> @Guephren: Do you have experience with CSS, or just graphic design?
<wxl> oh i got it wrong.. != 2
<wxl> using ischroot would be the easy solution
<tsimonq2> Yep, so it does work fine.
<tsimonq2> Cool, I don't think it should be a problem.
<guiverc2> release-upgrade 19.04 to 19.10... wasn't the user asked to disable/stop xscreensaver   (I saw it a couple of times, that's how I recall it [want for comment on 1846842]
<wxl> i don't remember anything like that guiverc2 but afaik no one but us is using xscreensaver (to the detriment of their security)
<guiverc2> :|  but thanks wxl --  this was my reply (lp bug mentioned) minus @user  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m8cCKQ5qcM/  ;; any comments esp. given you can't recall the page I'm basing it on  (from my crappy memory)
<wxl> unfortunately i haven't done it so i'm not sure but i'm not surprised seeing services go up and down guiverc2 
<guiverc2> up down is why I think it gave the 'long' message telling user to disable/stop  (i forget its actual word; why I'm using that..)    thanks wxl I'll think on it some more..
<wxl> guiverc2: i mean to be fair such things aren't restricted to full release upgrades, but if, for example, i was running virtualbox and upgraded virtualbox, the upgrade process wouldn't complete successfully unless i closed down virtualbox.
<wxl> hey @tsimonq2 while you're syncing stuff could you get qtpass 1.3.0+ in the archives? see bug 1829693
<ubot93> Bug 1829693 in qtpass (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu Daily ISO (May 19) QtPass error 'GnuPG not found'" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1829693
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
<tsimonq2> wxl: We'll wait for autosyncer on that one.
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's been in debian since september.. i presume that was too late for the auto-sync in eoan?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes.
<wxl> tsimonq2: debian import freeze was august 22nd. i presume that's the cutoff?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yep.
<wxl> ko
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-19
<tsimonq2> Dailies are up.
<tsimonq2> Grab them while they're hot.
<kc2bez> sweet! something to test. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And if they aren't up yet, grab the last daily and sed the sources.list :)
<kc2bez> sounds good
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez: Did you want to go over CI or any other notes?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't right now, but whatever you want to go over, let me know
<kc2bez> I do want to. Mostly just CI stuff. Whenever works for you. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<kc2bez> I'd like to use it a bit more so I just wanted to go through SOP type things. Like I said no hurry just whenever it fits in your schedule. 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Any packages you guys need someone to build
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Or any extra packages nobody has stepped up to take responsibility to
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72201e2bafa8: Spellcheck panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72201e2bafa8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb77ee3b0e83a: Capitilize Iconify] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb77ee3b0e83a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd764e430b44a: Fix firefox version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd764e430b44a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6923dc19dee7: Spellcheck Quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6923dc19dee7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL144697526627: Spellcheck loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL144697526627
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf062e325ee9: Spellcheck lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf062e325ee9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL244529be4e3b: Capitilize qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL244529be4e3b
<lubot> Mufasa_theLionKing was added by: Mufasa_theLionKing
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii ra! @ManoharVoggu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ! Support
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> !support
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Why you do this lubot?
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> @The_LoudSpeaker [Why you do this lubot?], 😂
<lubot> <princeofclay> @The_LoudSpeaker [Why you do this lubot?], No bot here
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> @The_LoudSpeaker [Hii ra! @ManoharVoggu], Hi everyone :)
<lubot> <princeofclay> Bot is one which has admin privileges
<lubot> <princeofclay> No authority to act without them
<lubot> <princeofclay> Afaik
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Meet Manohar here, my junior. … Today's Walter's talk had a good effect on him.
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> Yep😁, I just installed Lubuntu on my Mac machine
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> Exploring it
<lubot> <princeofclay> @ManoharVoggu [Yep😁, I just installed Lubuntu on my Mac machine], Send MacOS iso😇
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @princeofclay [Send MacOS iso😇], Hahahahha. That's the exact thing I asked him when I first met him. XD
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> @princeofclay [Send MacOS iso😇], U too wanna build a hackintosh?🤓
<lubot> <ManoharVoggu> @The_LoudSpeaker did that successfully
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Someone's asking about zfs on lubuntu. @tsimonq2 @kc2bez  … Actually, I also wanted to ask about it, when are we planning to give an option in cala?
<kc2bez> Walter bumped the issue in Calamares yesterday. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm going to install 19.10 in an ssd for, any recommendation I never have installed on ssd before
<lubot> <aptghetto> Just install, there are no problems
<lubot> <kc2bez> It should just work (tm)
<lubot> <aptghetto> Normally SSDs last longer than normal drives
<lubot> <kc2bez> Faster as well.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ok, thanks, I read some pages that stated that some things is better to change
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, there is still a lot of documentation from the early days of SSDs. … But nowadays, it is better, if you don't "improve" configurations.
<lubot> <aptghetto> And calamares should recognise your SSD out of the box and will add some option to the fstab entry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Wow, nice thing from calamares
<lubot> <aptghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/calamares-settings-ubuntu/browse/master/lubuntu/modules/fstab.conf
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Any extra packages you guys need someone to build that nobody hasn't stepped up to build, like an extra package or extension?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @ItzSwirlz Not that I know of, but you can have a look at https://phab.lubuntu.me/T100
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Lubuntu 20.04: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T100
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I can’t find one
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is there like a page with theme
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Then
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Because if so I can’t find it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Congratulations to @kc2bez for becoming a member of the Lubuntu Council!
<lubot> <RikMills> woohoo!
<lubot> <aptghetto> @kc2bez congratulations
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We'll have a full election at EOY
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks everyone, I appreciate the support.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @kc2bez congratulations!!!
<lubot> <kc2bez> @N0um3n0 [@kc2bez congratulations!!!], Thanks!
<lubot> Denniarems was added by: Denniarems
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker Is that talk up anywhere?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Like a video of it?
<lubot> <Denniarems> How to get dark theme in new lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Denniarems [How to get dark theme in new lubuntu], It's already default
<lubot> <Denniarems> No Breeze dark option
<RikMills> o_O
<lubot> <Denniarems> And still file managers are in normal mode
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [@The_LoudSpeaker Is that talk up anywhere?], I will put up a drive link today.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @Denniarems [No Breeze dark option], I know a hack to do it, but better install kvantum
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Congrats @kc2bez
<kc2bez> Thanks!  @HMollerCl
<lubot> <Denniarems> @HMollerCl [I know a hack to do it, but better install kvantum], Thanks
<wxl> @ManoharVoggu so you're ready to start contributing already? :)
<wxl> @ItzSwirlz what exactly are you looking for?
<lubot> <N0um3n0> They are asking in the spanish group if there is an ISO of 20.04.  the link on the web is but it doesn't work
<lubot> <teward001> @N0um3n0 20.04 devel isn't open yet
<lubot> <teward001> for any distro
<lubot> <teward001> s/distro/variant/
<lubot> <teward001> so no, there isn't.
<lubot> <teward001> (they can wait until the first of the autosyncs happen on the repositories)
<wxl> actually http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds
<wxl> why are there no flavor images????
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Ok, thanks
<lubot> <N0um3n0> the doubt was because the link exists on the website
<wxl> which link?
<lubot> <teward001> wxl because 20.04 devel hasn't opened yet?
<lubot> <teward001> so they're doing test only?
<lubot> <teward001> my assumptions
<lubot> <N0um3n0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.iso
<lubot> <teward001> if you read the latest flurry of evils on the sponsors list there's a TON of syncs requested but we ain't open
<lubot> <teward001> or rather, the repos aren't.
<wxl> oic it IS on the website bah https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<wxl> still i don't understand why there are non-flavor images up
<lubot> <teward001> ask in #ubuntu-releases maybe?  IMO it could be that there''s only base kernel tests at the moment
<lubot> <teward001> and they're not testing all the flavors on the ISO generator
<lubot> <teward001> this said I'd say that the website should have the link removed and a notice made that 20.04 Lubuntu ISOs are not yet available
<lubot> <N0um3n0> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/Jdb0R1j.jpg
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @teward001 [this said I'd say that the website should have the link removed and a notice mad …], Ok ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@N0um3n0 20.04 devel isn't open yet], Yes it is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [this said I'd say that the website should have the link removed and a notice mad …], No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We're keeping it there.
<wxl> but we have no image for it to link to @tsimonq2 
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Yes it is], that's not what i'm hearing on all these bugs.
<lubot> <teward001> only thing I've seen thus far from the highest devs is the kernel and toolchains need to be done first *before* open development happens
<lubot> <teward001> rather than 'core components only' dev
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [only thing I've seen thus far from the highest devs is the kernel and toolchains …], I've personally been working with "the highest devs"
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And the link stays
<wxl> i think he means hierarchy, not state of mind
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<wxl> still when should we expect there to be actual images?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T16: Configure OEM] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T16#2518
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> still when should we expect there to be actual images?], This needs answered @tsimonq2
<lubot> <teward001> because there's now demand for it
<lubot> <teward001> if you can't give an answer yet
<lubot> <teward001> then the link *should* be pulled until it's available
<lubot> <tsimonq2> A day or two
<lubot> <teward001> because you're leading people astray thinking the images are available *now*
<wxl> oh hehh i see we have images
<wxl> ^N0um3n0
<wxl> ^ @N0um3n0 i mean
<wxl> who wrote the bit in the release notes about geting tiling shortcuts back? seems to not be working https://askubuntu.com/questions/1182097/lubuntu-19-10-how-to-tile-windows-the-window-tiling-section-is-missing-in-lxqt
#lubuntu-devel 2019-10-20
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> ^ @N0um3n0 i mean], is online ;P http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/focal-desktop-amd64.iso
<lubot> <teward001> now it is you mean :P
<lubot> <teward001> it wasn't when the issue was happening :P
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @teward001 [it wasn't when the issue was happening :P], you're right
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> who wrote the bit in the release notes about geting tiling shortcuts back? …], I wrote that tiling didn't work anymore
<lubot> <teward001> @HMollerCl the post they made on Ask Ubuntu there is referencing the "Keyboard Shortcuts" section which quotes a way to 'reset' the OpenBox shortcuts by removing the 3 files and they will be autoregened
<lubot> <teward001> but users often don't read past instructions so
<lubot> <teward001> but meh.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, apparently we weren't clear enough. The problem is that if they use Meta, all the shortcuts with meta will be broken
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [mmm, apparently we weren't clear enough. The problem is that if they use Meta, a …], +1. Using Meta in openbox kills meta shortcuts in lxqt.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Guys
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> You have to check this out
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> https://sourceforge.net/projects/pangaealubuntu/
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I found this on source forge, its Lubuntu but its panel layout is like MATE's unity
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Is there a panel layout changing plugin in Lubuntu
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Like an lxqt-tweak thing?
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Because we need to add thisl ayout
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I mean, come on
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> This picture is dope
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> (Photo, 1855x1056) https://i.imgur.com/hOFvEKv.jpg
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> Maybe vala-panel
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [<reply to image>], Brings back the nostalgia of unity.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah, we need a lxqt-tweaks.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I don't remember correctly but long ago, in an install from the .net lubuntu, I had somehow Installed some version of lubuntu-tweaks. But it had only icon theme and wallpaper changing options AFAIK. Wasn't much powerful.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That said we do have kvantum for tweaks. But we can't achieve the above layout from it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [Maybe vala-panel], Maybe.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Btw anybody up for some experiments? … I have an idea.
<lubot> <ItzSwirlz> I think it isn’t a bad idea
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ItzSwirlz [I think it isn’t a bad idea], +1
